# southern words



## baddave (Jan 5, 2019)

i know foxworthy used to do this routine and we've always thought it was funny -- how about you guys . got any . my wife says "skood" . i fixed her a steak the other night and asked her how it was and she said its "skood"


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 5, 2019)

I will watch this thread. It might make it easier next time I go to N. Ga.
I ordered a fla urn steak that was good, but had me worried for a minute.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 5, 2019)

Fixin


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Onlyest


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Not really southern,but my wife says Rune,for Ruin,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nowadays,,,,


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 5, 2019)

My wife is a Louisiana girl and says "shore" instead of "sure".


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Over yonder... Earl instead of oil.. Fixin..crunk the car. I rekon so


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2019)

double negatives........or......quitriple nevatives.

I aint never done heard nothing like a quintriple negative.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> double negatives........or......quitriple nevatives.
> 
> I aint never done heard nothing like a quintriple negative.


? ? ? ?


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 5, 2019)

I was born in West Virginia but got to Texas as fast as I could(2 months old). I had to learn two languages, one for school and one for home.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

One you generally only hear in the southern Appalachians is "you'uns" instead of "y'all." And if you weren't born here, you'll never be able to say it right. 

Other mountain words: wasper, si-gogglin (crooked,) holp for help, etc.

One word that I have done a good bit of research, and have found that is universally and uniquely southern, is "stob." If you can define the word "stob," you are southern. If not, you are from somewhere else, or maybe you are a urban southerner.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

I noticed when I was in NC,,,,the dialect was different between eastern NC and western NC,,,,


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

holpen (archaic form of helped)
Kindly (kindly up against the fence)
directly
ooops1 mentioned over yonder but also upar (up there)
bairn (new born)
afeard
Chifforobe
close press (which is a chiffarobe for linens)
bed clothes (sheets, blankets etc. my son says I made this up)


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2019)

Met a guy from Mi at a training several years ago. Good guy. He got the biggest kick out of how we talked. He'd call his wife & tell her when we said something new. ??


----------



## bullfrog79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Bout-ta


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Met a guy from Mi at a training several years ago. Good guy. He got the biggest kick out of how we talked. He'd call his wife & tell her when we said something new. ??


I'm the opposite,,,,from me being in the South,and married to a NC gal,I picked up the dialect,,,,


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you can define the word "stob," you are southern. If not, you are from somewhere else, or maybe you are a urban southerner.



stob - a small stump or broken part on a limb that is certain to inflict life altering injury if fallen upon.

That stob?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I noticed when I was in NC,,,,the dialect was different between eastern NC and western NC,,,,


Very, very different. Eastern NC has the deep south "cracker" dialect, with no rs on the ends of words, much like what we think of as a black accent. Western NC has a slow, drawled dialect, with extra rs added, that is mostly holdover Elizabethan English.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Professor said:


> stob - a small stump or broken part on a limb that is certain to inflict life altering injury if fallen upon.
> 
> That stob?


Yep. A stake driven in the ground, or something sticking out of the ground. I've never met anyone from outside the south who knew what it was.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> One word that I have done a good bit of research, and have found that is universally and uniquely southern, is "stob."



This really surprises me. I have read a good bit on southern dialect but that one is new to me. I must have sounded like a real bumpkin when I lived in Southern California cause I am sure I used "stob" as much time as I spent in the desert. Actually I think to them I sounded like a bumpkin all the time no matter which words I chose.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2019)

We were in Cherokee recently. Ate supper at Paul's. Our waitress was a Cherokee Indian. Her southern accent was worse than mine!

And yes, Hillbilly you were right. No snow. Plenty of precipitation, just not cold enough.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Professor said:


> This really surprises me. I have read a good bit on southern dialect but that one is new to me. I must have sounded like a real bumpkin when I lived in Southern California cause I am sure I used "stob" as much time as I spent in the desert. Actually I think to them I sounded like a bumpkin all the time no matter which words I chose.


Then you are the one person I have met outside of the south that knew what a stob was, then. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? Or are you from Georgia and just lived in Cali for awhile?


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Professor said:


> holpen (archaic form of helped)
> Kindly (kindly up against the fence)
> directly
> ooops1 mentioned over yonder but also upar (up there)
> ...



Mercy..You seem to be a professional on the topic


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Then you are the one person I have met outside of the south that knew what a stob was, then. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?



I am 54 - but, I am from a mill-town in Georgia. I come from Scottish dirt farmers on the Alabama/Georgia line, so my bumpkin credentials are legitimate. I lived in California when I was 8-13. Think "the sandlot 2" and you have a perfect snapshot of Southern California when I was a kid.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Mercy..You seem to be a professional on the topic


_Well I don't like to brag, but I did hold off so not to humiliate the other posters. I want to encourage their participation._


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Professor said:


> I am 54 - but, I am from a mill-town in Georgia. I come from Scottish dirt farmers on the Alabama/Georgia line, so my bumpkin credentials are legitimate. I lived in California when I was 8-13. Think "the sandlot 2" and you have a perfect snapshot of Southern California when I was a kid.


OK, I gotcha. I've never met anybody from California who knew what a stob was. Texas seems to be about as far west as that word travels.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Professor said:


> holpen (archaic form of helped)
> Kindly (kindly up against the fence)
> directly
> ooops1 mentioned over yonder but also upar (up there)
> ...


Nope, bed clothes was in common usage here when I was growing up. You don't hear it much any more.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> We were in Cherokee recently. Ate supper at Paul's. Our waitress was a Cherokee Indian. Her southern accent was worse than mine!
> 
> And yes, Hillbilly you were right. No snow. Plenty of precipitation, just not cold enough.


Yep, most of the Cherokee here have a bit of a distinctive accent, but they have the mountain drawl and accent, also.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. A stake driven in the ground, or something sticking out of the ground. I've never met anyone from outside the south who knew what it was.


I thunk that wuz what I dun did to mu toe last night.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Mercy..You seem to be a professional on the topic


Actually I put a lot of time into it trying to translate between my grand parents/great grand parents and my then wife. If anyone watches the series "Outlander" apparently they put a good bit into researching dialect and pronunciation and some viewers get lost and have to look up words. I was not aware until my daughter told me last week. I had not noticed anything unusual - they all sound like my great grand parents with Scottish accents.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. A stake driven in the ground, or something sticking out of the ground. I've never met anyone from outside the south who knew what it was.


We use them around the jobsite pert regular


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope, bed clothes was in common usage here when I was growing up. You don't hear it much any more.


My wife still uses it,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Does anyone call a Poplar Tree,a Popple?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Asked granny if the chicken was done to her liking.
She replied, “It’s too frash.”


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 5, 2019)

Mash the button, instead of push. Grandmother said rurnt instead of ruined. Carload of PO-lice(like there were a few in there per my grandfather). A few I can think of in my family. A guitar is a Git-tar around here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

You have to understand my granny lived up the holler btwixt the mountains.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Does anyone call a Poplar Tree,a Popple?


Never heard that. Heard them called cottonwood trees. The two trees are closely related. Perhaps popple is a variation of populus, which is the family name for poplars and cottonwoods.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You have to understand my granny lived up the holler btwixt the mountains.


Thems mountain words. Only heard that language watching a movie.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Eastern KY mountains


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

A popple is used by “rangers” in N MN. Very country folk with their own slang.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

also fatigued pronounced phonetically
"I am feeling mighty fatigued"


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Granny had bolsters in her house.


----------



## Duff (Jan 5, 2019)

Good Lord, I feel like a hick. I still use 90% of the words?


Yes stob as a noun, stake. 


I use stob like “stick” as a verb.  As in stob something with your knife


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

XIronheadX said:


> Mash the button, instead of push. Grandmother said rurnt instead of ruined. Carload of PO-lice(like there were a few in there per my grandfather). A few I can think of in my family. A guitar is a Git-tar around here.


I still use all those words, just like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Does anyone call a Poplar Tree,a Popple?





Professor said:


> Never heard that. Heard them called cottonwood trees. The two trees are closely related. Perhaps popple is a variation of populus, which is the family name for poplars and cottonwoods.


What y'all call a poplar up there in MI, and what we call a poplar here, are two totally different, unrelated trees. Your poplar is an aspen, in the willow family. What we call a poplar down here is tulip tree/tulip poplar/yellow poplar, a large tree in the Magnolia family. They can get up to 200 feet tall and several feet in diameter. They're one of our most common trees here. The only true poplar we have growing in western NC is bigtooth aspen, and it's very rare and only grows in a few widely separated places.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jan 5, 2019)

Sometime before the end of the reign of Elizabeth 1, a number of people from southeast Britain (London to Portsmouth and east) migrated to the mid-Atlantic colonies. They were not welcomed, no land was available, and they eventually crossed the Smokys to settle in the hills north and south of the Cumberland Gap.  The local Indians were perfectly happy to have neighbors in those hardscrabble hills. The later settlers who crossed the mountains to settle Tennessee, Kentucky, the Ohio Valley and points west, had very little contact with those hill people as they passed through. Word of their "old tongue" was preserved by settlers passing by and - later - by a few curious visitors who preserved a little of their history and language.

The Elizabethean English of those Appalachian descendants was little changed for most of 300 years. The words, meter, pronunciation, even tenor, of Shakespeare was alive on those "smoky" hillsides.  Until radios and tourism destroyed it all!

Almost all, that is. Much of our "southern" charm comes from those hills.  Words adopted by travelers, hill folk who moved down, even music and dancing, spread across the inland South from the Appalachian people.  I love the sound of pure Elizabethian English, and revel in the words we "mongrel" southerners have adopted.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> What y'all call a poplar up there in MI, and what we call a poplar here, are two totally different, unrelated trees. Your poplar is an aspen, in the willow family. What we call a poplar down here is tulip tree/tulip poplar/yellow poplar, a large tree in the Magnolia family. They can get up to 200 feet tall and several feet in diameter. They're one of our most common trees here. The only true poplar we have growing in western NC is bigtooth aspen, and it's very rare and only grows in a few widely separated places.


Cool,,,,


----------



## Sixes (Jan 5, 2019)

Y'all forgot one of the simpler ones used in the south.

Dinner is around 1200, supper is around 6


----------



## Sixes (Jan 5, 2019)

"stripe" as in "If y'all don't settle down, I'm gonna stripe your legs"


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Eastern KY mountains[/QUOT
> 
> Prolly in the TN mountain area too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Prolly,,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Granny had bolsters in her house.


I don't think I've heard that one. What's a bolster?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Then you are the one person I have met outside of the south that knew what a stob was, then. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? Or are you from Georgia and just lived in Cali for awhile?


I wonder what Yankees throw a horseshoe at?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> I wonder what Yankees throw a horseshoe at?


A "stake."


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Bolsters are a long pillow goes all the way across the feather bed.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> I wonder what Yankees throw a horseshoe at?


I don't consider myself a Yank,,,,those people are from NE,,,,STAKE,,,,


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> A "stake."


My dad was from Iowa and used stob for everything, you could even stob your toe


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

What do you call a widow maker?


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I still use all those words, just like that.


I do too. I think once something registers in your head as a kid its never going to change. I'm sure there's lots slipping my thought I use and don't think about.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

They’d keep the youngn from rollin off the bed by puttin betwixt two bolsters.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCH do you know how to make a sugar teet?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

XIronheadX said:


> I do too. I think once something registers in your head as a kid its never going to change. I'm sure there's lots slipping my thought I use and don't think about.


Me too,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> NCH do you know how to make a sugar teet?


Yep.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What do you call a widow maker?


If you're talking about a hanging limb or treetop, we call it a widow maker, too, or a headache.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2019)

Sixes said:


> "stripe" as in "If y'all don't settle down, I'm gonna stripe your legs"


"tear your rear out of the frame"


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep.



My granny still used them when I was a little boy. Babies were taken to the garden in a large basket with cheese cloth covering to keep bugs off them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you're talking about a hanging limb or treetop, we call it a widow maker, too, or a headache.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

“You boys go shuck you clothes and climb in that warsh tub. You fittin to climb in bed.”


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

I tried growing a cottonwood up here,,,,said zone 3,,,,they lied to me,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I tried growing a cottonwood up here,,,,said zone 3,,,,they lied to me,,,,


Cottonwood grows naturally in almost every county in the mitten of MI, and a few counties in the UP?

It's one of the most common trees in the upper Midwest. It grows in every province of Canada, except for maybe the Yukon and NWT.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

The young'ins done tumped over the slop bucket.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cottonwood grows naturally in almost every county in the mitten of MI, and a few counties in the UP?
> 
> It's one of the most common trees in the upper Midwest. It grows in every province of Canada, except for maybe the Yukon and NWT.


I tried a white flowering one,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What do you call a widow maker?


A large tree branch that hanging by a thread.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> A large tree branch that hanging by a thread.


I've got several,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Okey dokey,,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sad part is I been gone so long the accent has faded.
Takes a few hours around my family and I sound like I stepped out of Deliverance.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sad part is I been gone so long the accent has faded.
> Takes a few hours around my family and I sound like I stepped out of Deliverance.


What river was that filmed on in N GA?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Chattooga


----------



## Redbow (Jan 5, 2019)

Hey Jim, lets go up town. Ole Jim says,,,Yon't too?
That boys "a-skeered of the dark..
I 'preciate it ...
got a chaw of bakker in my mouth..
Eastern NC where I was born and raised it was a poppler tree..
"Dang-dis" mess you ever seen dat wreck out on the highway..
Hey, is anything da matter?
Boy dem "wastes" stung the mess outta me..
Young'un's instead of young ones..
"Yesterdee" instead of yesterday..
Tough as a lidurd knot..
A "tar" instead of a tire..
A "channie ball tree" instead of a China Berry tree..

I know what a stob is , hurt my foot many times on one..

Now, who knows what a truck round is? It ain't a bullet, but it was used during bakker barning time...Or a looping horse..
Yeah Tom I went up town yesterdee and ordered my "Gueanner" for this year..

Also had a cousin who would say, them dad-dem Skeeters is eatin' me alive..


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 5, 2019)

Druthers- if I had my way.
Want pronounced won’t.
Holp you out.
Fixin too.
Time to et for eat.
Tow up for torn up.
Y’all 
Wait a minute vine- briar.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ever kayaked it?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

“Done r raw due to chaw”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Folks from Ohio got to calling southern folks moved north for work “briars.”


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> What y'all call a poplar up there in MI, and what we call a poplar here, are two totally different, unrelated trees. Your poplar is an aspen, in the willow family. What we call a poplar down here is tulip tree/tulip poplar/yellow poplar, a large tree in the Magnolia family. They can get up to 200 feet tall and several feet in diameter. They're one of our most common trees here. The only true poplar we have growing in western NC is bigtooth aspen, and it's very rare and only grows in a few widely separated places.


There are tulip poplar in Ohio. My uncle had a saw mill and cut a bunch of it. I still remember the smell


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Folks from Ohio got to calling southern folks moved north for work “briars.”


Never heard that,,,,we called Ypsi,,,,Ypsitucky


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Redbow said:


> Now, who knows what a truck round is? It ain't a bullet, but it was used during bakker barning time...Or a looping horse..
> Yeah Tom I went up town yesterdee and ordered my "Gueanner" for this year..



Redbow I can’t remember what a truck round is.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Folks from Ohio got to calling southern folks moved north for work “briars.”


I've never heard that. Of course I've been in Georgia since 1985. Back then nobody was going TO Ohio for work. We left because there wasn't any


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

This was during the auto and steel boom. My dad moved us north to work for Republic Steel.

The joke in the mountains was a Buckeye was a hillbilly on the way to a Detroit ran outta money.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I tried a white flowering one,,,,


You sure you're not thinking about dogwood? Cotton wood doesn't really have any showy flowers. It's in the willow family.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> This was during the auto and steel boom. My dad moved us north to work for Republic Steel.
> 
> The joke in the mountains was a Buckeye was a hillbilly on the way to a Detroit ran outta money.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> You sure you're not thinking about dogwood? Cotton wood doesn't really have any showy flowers. It's in the will0ow family.


Yep,your right,,,,I was bummed when it didn't make it,,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

With my Maw Maw it was the "ups truck" com'n down the road. Not U.P.S. And "You gonna git scalt if'n you knock that pot off the eye." And then there's her "Git mea whup'n switch boy, gonna tan yo hide." I heered that last one A LOTS!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Briar around here is pronounced "brarr."


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Briar around here is pronounced "brarr."



Yep, green brarr


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

You boys fixin to git a whoopin when your daddy git’s home.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You boys fixin to git a whoopin when your daddy git’s home.


? ? ? ?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 5, 2019)

Light down and set a spell
Get his grip maw the train's bout to leave.
Set your poke down over in the corner yonder.
We're gonna need the torch Bo.  It's black as pitch out there.
That knife is dull as a fro.
Is the vittles ready Ma, the younguns is hongry.
Paw got his dander up and laid into that bigun and bout whaled the tar out of 'im.
Let's set out on the veranda.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 5, 2019)

Wife is always pokin' on me for saying eggs-it instead of exit.

"They been cuttin' the shine" for reporting on the bad behavior of yung'uns when the parents get back home.  Then used to, we got a real shine on our hind quarters.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Indulge an old fella a fond southern memory...my Pap told this on me his whole life, long after I was grown.

Pap was plowin the garden with our horse Dixie.
I was about 4-5 at the time, riding Dixie holding on to the horse collar.
It was hotter than dickens, smotherin humidity.
Pap would take a rag outta the back pocket of his overalls, lift up his hat and wipe sweat.
I looked back and told him, “ fine day to plow ant it Pap”
Love was the only thang kept him from snatchin me offin that horse.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2019)

Ice box - fridge
Commode - toilet


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ice box - fridge-frigerator
Commode - toilet= out house

Ranger warsher


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Briar around here is pronounced "brarr."


Barr= bear to. We had a couple from western NC in our club for a couple years and they'd run barr's with dog up air


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

I’ve heard and used the majority of the terms mentioned so far. My elder relatives from here in GA were all country talkin folks. Most, if not all of these terms I’ve heard. If not by one of them, someone else. I remember my Grandaddy had a feller from somewhere in the mountains of NC that lived close by and Grandaddy hired him often to work around his property and farm. I was pretty young, but remember hearing some terms and dialect I’d never heard prior to that. What made it very difficult to understand though is he had the hiccups.....ALL THE TIME-ALL DAY. He claimed he even had them @ night 24-7/365. 

Anyway, much later on I heard he was healed somehow. Ain’t no tellin what spell or concoction they used on him back then.

Dialects and pronunciations are a really interesting subject actually. 

Growing up in NOLA I had the opportunity to hear some really good stuff down there as well.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> This was during the auto and steel boom. My dad moved us north to work for Republic Steel.
> 
> The joke in the mountains was a Buckeye was a hillbilly on the way to a Detroit ran outta money.


Early 70's?


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 5, 2019)

Besides Jethro on TV, you know you are talking to a real hillbilly if they use "commenced" instead of "began" or "started".

They was a big explosion over at the chemical plant, then my eyes commenced to burnin'.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m old, 60s into 70s. Yes, I was there for Kent State.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2019)

Directly was used to mean later as in

I will be there directly.

Getting founded on foods.

The squirts or green apple trots meant diarrhea

Licking the calf over meant redoing a task

Someone being lazy might be described as being as useless as t itson a boar hog

Laying by meant that the crop didn’t need any more cultivation

Gee means right and haw means left when giving commands to a draft animal


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 5, 2019)

Step on a stob bare footed and you will remember it for a week 

When I moved to Florida nobody could understand I was going to change my Earl


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Gee means right and haw means left when giving commands to a draft animal



Thought about that when talking about my Pap.

How many of your old folks sassered their coffee?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m old, 60s into 70s. Yes, I was there for Kent State.



During the attack?


----------



## redeli (Jan 5, 2019)

mad as a wet setting hen


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> During the attack?



Not on campus.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ma and Pap didn’t drink coffee from a cup.
They poured it from a cup to a saucer and sipped it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

My Grandaddy's first name was Howard. That mountaineer from NC pronounced it Hired.


----------



## Duff (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ma and Pap didn’t drink coffee from a cup.
> They poured it from a cup to a saucer and sipped it.




Really? Never heard of such


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Don't think I've seen these in this thread, hopefully didn't miss it.  My maternal grandparents used some words/terms that you certainly don't hear anymore.  I always knew what they meant when they said "roastnear", it meant corn, I was probably in my early teens before I finally figured out it was a combination of "roasting ear". 

My grandmother used to talk about folks who were "setting up housekeeping" before they were married.......... i.e. "living in sin".

My grandfather farmed for a living, and he flat out had a barometer in his head. When you'd get an afternoon summertime thunderstorm getting close, he would say "its coming up a cloud".   And if it had been dry and it was a good rain, he would say "that'll make the moists meet".  Took me a while to figure that one out too.  He also used "hope" or "holp" instead of "help".  Will try to think of a few more, great thread!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

Now imagine this as a little boy and 2 brothers standing there too.

"Hired, I'm ona need(hiccup) the tractor and I'll brang muh chain(hiccup)saw. 

CONSTANTLY!

I have to admit, it was very difficult to look him in the eye and listen to him as young boys without gigglein.


----------



## Duff (Jan 5, 2019)

My pa in law: Yeller’ern

What color is that school bus?  “It’s a yeller’ern”


Where are they from?

Mitchagen or Warshinton


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

Here's a good one from New Orleans:

I'll see you lata, I gotta go make groceries.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Duff said:


> Really? Never heard of such



Duff, it was common at the time back there.
“Y’all sit a spell and sasser some coffee.”


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 5, 2019)

git some wood to start a far


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 5, 2019)

I heard sassafras tea all the time but never had any.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

How about "nairn"?  Like I ain't got nairn......... nary a one!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Saucer sippin

http://en.ilovecoffee.jp/posts/view/83


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ma and Pap didn’t drink coffee from a cup.
> They poured it from a cup to a saucer and sipped it.


My grandpa and grandma did that. I've still got a couple of their old coffee saucers still in the cabinet somewhere. 



Jeff C. said:


> My Grandaddy's first name was Howard. That mountaineer from NC pronounced it Hired.


Yep, I talk just like that. I had an uncle Haired. I also had an aunt Neever (Geneva,) and an aunt Anner (Anna.) Hannah is a common last name around here. It's pronounced "Hanner."


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I heard sassafras tea all the time but never had any.


Grew up on sassafras and spicebush tea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I heard sassafras tea all the time but never had any.



FDA banned it in some forms in 1979, mainly Safrole oil. There are people still using it though.

Way back in the day in Louisiana, you would hear the term "File' Gumbo". Technically, what that meant was it had File' in it. File' was crushed Sassafras leaves, I believe. Authentic Cajun's would incorporate File' into their Gumbo mainly when they didn't have okra, as a thickening agent, and as a substitute for the lack of okra flavor.

I still have a jar of it in my spice cabinet.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Did goods come in a bag-sack-poke?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> Don't think I've seen these in this thread, hopefully didn't miss it.  My maternal grandparents used some words/terms that you certainly don't hear anymore.  I always knew what they meant when they said "roastnear", it meant corn, I was probably in my early teens before I finally figured out it was a combination of "roasting ear".
> 
> My grandmother used to talk about folks who were "setting up housekeeping" before they were married.......... i.e. "living in sin".
> 
> My grandfather farmed for a living, and he flat out had a barometer in his head. When you'd get an afternoon summertime thunderstorm getting close, he would say "its coming up a cloud".   And if it had been dry and it was a good rain, he would say "that'll make the moists meet".  Took me a while to figure that one out too.  He also used "hope" or "holp" instead of "help".  Will try to think of a few more, great thread!


It took me years growing up to figure out that "Arsh" taters was a corruption of "Irish."  We still say roasneer and lonmore around here, too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Feed come in a sack, Mr. Johnson put candy in a poke.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Did goods come in a bag-sack-poke?


Usually a poke (small,) or a sack, (big.) You'd have a poke of cornmeal, but a sack of sweetfeed. Pokes are usually paper, too.

Us hillbillies love doubled words, too, don't we? Hose-pipe, rifle-gun, cow-brute, were all words I heard frequently back in the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> My grandpa and grandma did that. I've still got a couple of their old coffee saucers still in the cabinet somewhere.
> 
> 
> Yep, I talk just like that. I had an uncle Haired. I also had an aunt Neever (Geneva,) and an aunt Anner (Anna.) Hannah is a common last name around here. It's pronounced "Hanner."



Yessir, now that you mention it, it was more like “Haired”. 

And I remember being around N Carolinians that finished a lot of words with “r’s”.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2019)

Guanner was what bagged fertilizer was called. I doubt anyone in our vicinity actually knows they were saying guano


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 5, 2019)

Herrican for Hurricane.
Motorcicle for motorcycle.
Whoop you’re tail
That’ll have to hold you til I get a longer rope.
You’d complain if’n You were hung with a new rope.
My dogs is tired meaning my feet are tired/sore.
Purdy as a speckled pup
Scattered my chickens, took a pretty good hit to the head.
Just hold whut ya got, be patient 
Purt neer, close


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, now that you mention it, it was more like “Haired”.
> 
> And I remember being around N Carolinians that finished a lot of words with “r’s”.


We're just recycling all those poor unwanted "r"s that y'all down there in the flatlands drop off of store and four and ford and such.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep, I don't remember my Grandfather calling it "Guanner", it was more of a "Gowney" sort of kind of, but it was fertilizer.  Again, I knew what he was referring to, but took a long time to know where "I'm going to broadcast gowney" came from...........


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

That boy is “titched.”


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

How about "cyarn" for a dead rotten animal?


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

My grandmother referred to an ambulance as a "metro" until the day she died.  "Do we need to call a metro?"......  I guess the first EMT company in our area was called Metro back in the day.  When the power would go out, she would still say "need to call REA" vs we need to call Carroll EMC. The REA had been gone for a while. Won't be too long I guess before a lot of those old terms and vernacular are totally gone.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Guanner was what bagged fertilizer was called. I doubt anyone in our vicinity actually knows they were saying guano


Funny, with all the words we add rs to the end of here, fertilizer was always called "fertalize."


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep, had forgotten about "cyarn"......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> My grandmother referred to an ambulance as a "metro" until the day she died.  "Do we need to call a metro?"......  I guess the first EMT company in our area was called Metro back in the day.  When the power would go out, she would still say "need to call REA" vs we need to call Carroll EMC. The REA had been gone for a while. Won't be too long I guess before a lot of those old terms and vernacular are totally gone.


I can remember going to the "REA Day" picnics when I was little. Grandma won a 'lectrical steamin' arn as a door prize at one.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> My grandmother referred to an ambulance as a "metro" until the day she died.  "Do we need to call a metro?"......  I guess the first EMT company in our area was called Metro back in the day.  When the power would go out, she would still say "need to call REA" vs we need to call Carroll EMC. The REA had been gone for a while. Won't be too long I guess before a lot of those old terms and vernacular are totally gone.



There was drug store named Revco, to her dieing day my mom would tell me to go to Revcos and get that filled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> We're just recycling all those poor unwanted "r"s that y'all down there in the flatlands drop off of store and four and ford and such.



Yep, believe it or not I had an Aunt and Uncle with cousins about us kids age and they moved around more often due to my Uncles job. I remember them moving more north of here, but only into N Georgia. 

Even there they began to pickup on the “r” thing somewhat. I reckon it was an Appalachian thing.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I heard sassafras tea all the time but never had any.


I got several trees here, you want I should send yah sum?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2019)

As a side note.  I don’t doubt that many of the mispronounced words were the result of our ancestors not being able to read and write.  Dropping and r wasn’t that tough if you didn’t know (or care) what one was.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Guanner was what bagged fertilizer was called. I doubt anyone in our vicinity actually knows they were saying guano


Actually bat "leavings" is where the word comes from.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Many of the religious customs of today come from the fact there was no books. Songs were chanted, opening lines of services known verbatim.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Guanner was what bagged fertilizer was called. I doubt anyone in our vicinity actually knows they were saying guano




I did back when my Mamaw would say it.

I was one of those kids that would look up stuff in the dictionary and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I did back when my Mamaw would say it.
> 
> I was one of those kids that would look up stuff in the dictionary and Encyclopedia.


So you had sum book larn'n?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

Batjack said:


> So you had sum book larn'n?



Let's just say I won a spellin bee in elementree skool.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Truck

We don’t have no truck with them folks.
They ain’t fit to do dealings with.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's just say I won a spellin bee in elementree skool.


Didju git oneathem wax pistols with grape coolade init?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Didju git oneathem wax pistols with grape coolade init?




No sir, I actually go a certificate and a ribbon I got to wear the rest of the day for braggin rights, I reckon. I wore that thing all day.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

My wife grew up in Cobb County, it wasn't as Metro ATL then as it is now, but was still a far cry from rural Carroll County where I grew up. The first time she ate at my Mom's house with me, my Mom asks "How does it eat"?  I believe it was some fish I had caught best I can recall. I said "it eats good".  When we left she mentioned she'd never heard it put quite that way before. I told her considering she's from Cobb County that don't surprise me none........... or nairn


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Sit'n up with the dead. That one always skeered me.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> double negatives........or......quitriple nevatives.
> 
> I aint never done heard nothing like a quintriple negative.



I doan no nuthin bout none a that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I doan no nuthin bout none a that.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Folks these days heard you was settin up with Uncle Versy. They’d wonder why you was keepin him up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> As a side note.  I don’t doubt that many of the mispronounced words were the result of our ancestors not being able to read and write.  Dropping and r wasn’t that tough if you didn’t know (or care) what one was.


Around here, it was usually not at all about illiteracy or lack of learning. And still isn't. Many of the old folks who talked like that wrote perfect English, correct spelling and grammar. I can remember seeing books like Plato, Aristotle, and most of the classics of literature sitting on board shelves in little cabins and shotgun houses. And they were usually well-read and dog-eared.

The main thing that most "furriners" get totally and horribly wrong about Appalachian dialect is this: it has absolutely nothing to do with ignorance. The words are _*deliberately mispronounced*_, knowing that they are being mispronounced. The same words are not misspelled when writing. The deliberate mis-pronunciation of words comes from the pure fact that the typical mountaineer has a very keen and dry sense of humor, and _*he simply likes the way those words sound*_ _*better than if they were pronounced correctly. The more mangled the word is, the better. *_Added to this is a love of tradition, and a perverse and fierce independence that makes him loathe to conform. In other words, he talks like that just to spite you, and because he likes the sound of it.

I am very guilty of it myself. I am fairly well-educated. I have an excellent vocabulary. I am a published author. I got paid for years to write magazine articles, and I have books in print. I can write perfectly spelled and grammatically correct English when I want to, but I absolutely refuse to speak it. I sound like an illiterate, ignorant hick in person. I have a slow, heavy drawl, and I use the Appalachian dialect and deliberate mis-pronunciations of words. Because that's who I am, that's where I'm from, and I'm not going to change for anyone. It isn't because I don't know any better.

Pronouncing the "ing" on the end of a word, for example, feels as foreign to my mouth as if I were trying to speak Bulgarian. It's just not in my DNA.

And if I was saying that sentence in person, it would sound something like:

"Purnouncin' that-air I-N-G on th' end uv a wurd, fur 'zample, feels might near as furrin to m' mouth like az I'ze a-tryin' t' speak the Bul-gariuns ur sumpthin. Hit just ain't in m' DNA, I don't reckon. "


----------



## hdgapeach (Jan 5, 2019)

Don't recoleck seein' "dope" listed yet.  In the hills of South Carolina, a "dope" was a Pepsi.  Pepsi was all I knew of for a soda drink back then.  Reckon I didn't know what a Coca Cola was 'till dad got transferred to LaGrange, GA in '71.  I was right at 9 years old then.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

My great uncle was a school teacher, lawyer and state representative so education was there if you sought it out.

That said, I do remember my dad buying my primers for elementary off another family.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

hdgapeach said:


> Don't recoleck seein' "dope" listed yet.  In the hills of South Carolina, a "dope" was a Pepsi.  Pepsi was all I knew of for a soda drink back then.  Reckon I didn't know what a Coca Cola was 'till dad got transferred to LaGrange, GA in '71.  I was right at 9 years old then.


"Dope" or "Sody dope" was used by the older folks around here for any kind of soft drink when I was growing up. "Coke" or "Co-coler" serves the same purpose now.

"What kinda Co'colers you'uns want?"
"Gimme one a them Mountain Dew Cokes."


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

_*I can write perfectly spelled and grammatically correct English when I want to, but I absolutely refuse to speak it. I sound like an illiterate, ignorant hick in person. I have a slow, heavy drawl, and I use the Appalachian dialect and deliberate mis-pronunciations of words. Because that's who I am, that's where I'm from, and I'm not going to change for anyone. It isn't because I don't know any better.*_

Yep!  I'll speak my Southern English as natural as I please, I'm in the heart of Dixie and Dixie is in the heart of me!  Think there was a country song with that line it..... Can't stand folks who intentionally enunciate the heck out of every "t" in a word etc, or use some word in place of another that they thing makes them look more intelligent or sophisticated.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> "Dope" or "Sody dope" was used by the older folks around here for any kind of soft drink when I was growing up. "Coke" or "Co-coler" serves the same purpose now.
> 
> "What kinda Co'colers you'uns want?"
> "Gimme one a them Mountain Dew Cokes."


Nailed it!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nobody drank Coke in NC,,,,Pepsi,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Bout time ta put sody on tha corn, she's knee high toa mule.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nobody drank Coke in NC,,,,Pepsi,,,,


It's about as much one as the other. RC Cola used to trump both of them, and still does in some places.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Our thread reminded me of a practice that defined our mountain culture of caring for each other.

Coal trucks ran up and down our holler. Ma would wave one down, hand the driver her “store order” and tell him to have Mr Johnson to “put it on account.” That trucker would pull up in front of Johnsons and toot his horn. The grocery boy would get the list and fill it. A couple loads later the trucker would stop headed back and toot his horn. Groceries were put in the coal truck. The truck blew his air horns nearing our farm. We’d go down the hill and get the sacks. Payday Pap would settle up with Mr. Johnson.

And Kroger thinks their creative with their new service.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's about as much one as the other. RC Cola used to trump both of them, and still does in some places.


This right here,I love RC,,,,but near New Bern,,,,it's Pepsi,,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 5, 2019)

Purt near
Hard road
Hit = it
Drean =drain
I could wright a book on it from back home. Every time I talk to my daddy on the phone I think " man , I used to talk like that ? ". I don't exactly speak the Kings English right now tho lol ! When I left the ridge and went to Basic training, the guys would sit around my bunk and say"talk to us plowboy". They was the best that talked funny tho.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Dain,I miss Carolina,,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> RC Cola used to trump both of them


Don't you mean RC Coler?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Bout time ta put sody on tha corn, she's knee high toa mule.


Yep. We used to use that nitrate a' sody on the corn. It makes a pretty powerful explosive too, people used to pack it down on top of the dynamite in the boreholes. 

And bakin' sody for cornbread. And I've never heard saltines called anything around here except "sody crackers."


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Don't you mean RC Coler?


RC co-colers are good.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

How a bout what in "tarnation" and "what is Sam Hill"?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> When I left the ridge and went to Basic training, the guys would sit around my bunk and say"talk to us plowboy".


OH, that brings back memories.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

What in Sam Hill, not what is Sam Hill....


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

My paternal grandmother used "I swanny" a lot, again I got the meaning, but not sure what exactly it came from.......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> How a bout what in "tarnation" and "what is Sam Hill"?


"I ain't seen ye in a coon's age!"

Or the funniest one that used to be common: "I ain't seen ye since Kate Corny's cat died!" I have no idea where that one came from


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> My paternal grandmother used "I swanny" a lot, again I got the meaning, but not sure what exactly it came from.......


My elderly neighbor lady used to say that a lot. And "Law, I don't know." Or "Lawsy mercy!" And if you gave somebody some bad news, they'd say, "Ah, law!"


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> "I ain't seen ye in a coon's age!"
> 
> Or the funniest one that used to be common: "I ain't seen ye since Kate Corny's cat died!" I have no idea where that one came from


I use the Coons age all the time,,,,


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Kate Corny's cat is a new one on me!


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Another one from my Mama York, if it wasn't "I Swanny" it was "Well I Declare"..... I think the latter had a little more serious tone than the former....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> My elderly neighbor lady used to say that a lot. And "Law, I don't know." Or "Lawsy mercy!" And if you gave somebody some bad news, they'd say, "Ah, law!"


Spawn Sack,for trout fishing,,,,


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

My grandfather didn't say "I-dea" he would say "I have no idee".

This thread has the memories flooding my mind!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Spawn Sack,for trout fishing,,,,


Never saw that around here. It always used to be redworms, stickbait (caddis larva,) or wawsper bait (wasp larva.)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> My grandfather didn't say "I-dea" he would say "I have no idee".
> 
> This thread has the memories flooding my mind!


I still say most of that stuff.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jan 5, 2019)

Ain't seed "taint" here yet.  (no, not that!)

Tain't hardly none ya'll ole nuff ta' pump youne warsh wetter.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Never saw that around here. It always used to be redworms, stickbait (caddis larva,) or wawsper bait (wasp larva.)


Spawn bags,,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

This was a localism 

“ At boy didn’t stay in skool no longer than Ellis stayed in the Army, that wurnt long enough to get a gun.”


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

I went to Roopville Elementary up through 8th Grade, and we had a grand total of 28 folks in the entire 8th Grade class in 1984.  And I don't want to sound like I'm poking fun at anybody, cause I'm not, these were all good ole country folks for the most part, but to say there were some characters in that 28 is an understatement. We had one guy who I'm not joking could drive to school in the 8th grade and he liked to sleep in class a lot more than he liked to pay attention. One day our English teacher asked him where his paper was (due that day) and she asked a few times before he aroused from his slumber.  He responded by saying "taint cheer".........  well, being an English teacher I guess she didn't quite grasp that response so she asked again. My friend, who was a pot stirring protagonist, spoke for him and announced to the class "he said it taaaintt cheeeer".....   Teacher says "so where is it",  the guy who just woke up says "ta-house"......  Again, teacher asks what did you say, my pot stirring friend speaks for him and says "he said its at ta-house"....  Well,  I guess at this point the guy is awake enough he figures out guy number two is making a little fun out of his verbage.  As I mentioned, sleepy could drive to school in 8th grade so he was a slight bit bigger, and not to mention didn't much care what anybody at that school would or could do to him, than my idjit friend. So sleepy gets up and starts to go after my friend who jumps out of his seat at a full sprint out the door, down the hall and straight to the principles office. Guess he figured he was safest there. I still see guy #2 in this story relatively often, and every time I think of that day. Not sure what sleepy is up to these days. But to keep with the thread, "taint cheer" and its"at "ta-house"......


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> My elderly neighbor lady used to say that a lot. And "Law, I don't know." Or "Lawsy mercy!" And if you gave somebody some bad news, they'd say, "Ah, law!"


All that had a "d" on the end of it round here. As in "Lawd have mercy".


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2019)

Tight as Dicks hatband


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2019)

Quicker than a minnow swimming around a dipper


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 5, 2019)

Maw Maw used to get on paw paw for cussing and would tell him     to " quit talking that black log". Y'all remember that one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Maw Maw used to get on paw paw for cussing and would tell him     to " quit talking that black log". Y'all remember that one.


Haven't heard black log, but a lot of the older folks when I was a kid here called cussing "black-guardin'", and somebody who had a foul mouth was a "blackgaurd." I hadn't thought about that in a long time.


----------



## hdgapeach (Jan 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> "I ain't seen ye in a coon's age!"
> 
> Or the funniest one that used to be common: "I ain't seen ye since Kate Corny's cat died!" I have no idea where that one came from



Grand Paw and dad used to say, ain't seen ya "since Buck was a calf".  Always figgered Grand Paw had a bull named Buck at one time or 'nother.  Never heard it much outside the local area around the family.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

hdgapeach said:


> Grand Paw and dad used to say, ain't seen ya "since Buck was a calf".  Always figgered Grand Paw had a bull named Buck at one time or 'nother.  Never heard it much outside the local area around the family.


Or,ain't seen you in a dog's age,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Tight as Dicks hatband



My granddaddy used that one often.

And, "that's better 'n snuff & not near as dusty."
If someone was mentally challenged they "weren't all there".


----------



## Duff (Jan 5, 2019)

Good thread. Remembering folks I haven’t thought about in many many years


----------



## hdgapeach (Jan 5, 2019)

After readin' all this, I'm 'bout ready to see "Sergeant York" on the tube again.  Their talking brings back memories of home everytime I catch it on TCM.  Those actors, and 'specially ol' Cooper, came about as close to gettin' it right as any actors that tried.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2019)

Crooked as a dog's hind leg.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Can’t never could do nuthin


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Crooked as a dog's hind leg.


All the time,,,,????


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Conniption

That child has thrown a conniption all day


----------



## hdgapeach (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Can’t never could do nuthin



"Can't never could do nuthin till he tried".  Heard that one my whole schoolin' life (usually when doing homework).  Thanks for bringing that one up.  Plum forgot about that one.


----------



## baddave (Jan 5, 2019)

Obama-Last night I bought a 6 pack and drank it Obama self!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 5, 2019)

Beer garden was a beer joint

A Faag was a ciggarette

Might can get started

That dog won't hunt

Crazy as a bed bug

Beats a poke in the eye


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

I ain't seed them in a month of Sundees.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Conniption
> 
> That child has thrown a conniption all day


Conniptiom fit,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> I ain't seed them in a month of Sundees.


This,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Folks that took ill were “touched” with something.

That poor child was touched with consumption so early.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2019)

Dang yawls be makin funnies of hows I be a talkin.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

That boy needs to pull up them britches.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

The difference between a caniption fit and a hissy fit?  

Don't bring Obama into this, it's too good and too many good memories.........


----------



## Sixes (Jan 5, 2019)

fixin' as a verb as in about to do something or go somewhere

and

fixings as a noun as in the side dishes for a big meal

"madder than a wet hen"
"slop a hog"


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Caniption fit was acting crazy
Hissy fit was a tantrum


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

Or hike up them britches.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

Quit puttin' on airs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Makin' sport of somebody.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> Quit puttin' on airs.


And don't get above your raisin'.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> Quit puttin' on airs.



One of my mom’s favorites.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

May just be me, but I heared it more than onest " Young'n, them dogs is on a cat sted of a coon. You go an run'um down an bring'um back." YEAH, like that was gonna happen! 6 or more dogs (that purdy much out weighed me) chase'n a BIG cat, with a 300 yard (swawpy) head start. If'n I'd ever catched up to'um, what could I'a dun? Didn't keep me frum try'n tho.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Have thoroughly enjoyed this thread. Sitting here sipping a little, watching a little football that I frankly couldn't care less about. Thinking about a lot of folks and a lot of things....................  Been about everywhere and done about everything, and would go back to that little four room farmhouse on Glenloch Rd in a NY second.........


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

It was a toad frog strangler.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

They ain't got no raisin's.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> That boy needs to pull up them britches.



I say that about every time I go out in public.
Ain't nothin ticks me off quicker than seeing a boy or man walking around with his behind hanging out of his britches. 

I'm getting mad just typing this. ??


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> They ain't got no raisin's.


Been accused of that one myself. "Boy, ain'tchu got no raisin's?"


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Speakin of "young'uns"............ My great aunt who lived in my great grandparents old homeplace, used to host a family reunion every year. She would send an invitation out that said "Hannah Grand Younguns Reunion" printed just like that.  This same lady had a story printed about her in the local paper entitled "Granny Get Your Gun".... told about her still deer hunting (out of a tree stand I might add) when she was 87 yrs old.  She's in her 90's now and I still think she could take me down.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2019)

Rainin like a cow pixxing  on a flat rock


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> She's in her 90's now and I still think she could take me down.


I've got my 85 year old Mom living in MY house that still goes to work every day. Guess who's the boss when she want's to be? She's 110lbs. of wildcat compared to my (now) 269lbs. and can still put me in my place.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

I need to work on that tractor hare but I ain't got the gumption


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2019)

Ole Ant Nether down with the consumptions carry her somof dis remedy you hear me boy and don’t be slacken off


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m old, 60s into 70s. Yes, I was there for Kent State.


My dad was there. He was a national guardsmen. I was born in Akron


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> My dad was there. He was a national guardsmen. I was born in Akron



As this is a southern thread and were down right hospitable we won’t hold that agin ya.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2019)

Go to the garden and Whip that okra


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> We were in Cherokee recently. Ate supper at Paul's. Our waitress was a Cherokee Indian. Her southern accent was worse than mine!



I got pulled over by a State Trooper when I was heading back to the hunt camp from Thomaston. 
He looked just like Denzel Washington. He had the Southernest Southern accent I've ever heard. I thought he was mocking me at first. I can still hear his voice.
He gave me a warning ticket since I was a firefighter.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Not sure about whipping okra, haven't heard that before, but can remember during hog killing time, my grandfather talking about stump whooping or creek washing (?? maybe) chitlins.  Or at least something like that.....   I think there was a thread about old time smells, well.... I can remember my great grandmother boiling chitlins, not sure if they were creek washed or stump whooped, but dang that's a smell that won't leave you anytime soon.....


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I got pulled over by a State Trooper when I was heading back to the hunt camp from Thomaston.
> He looked just like Denzel Washington. He had the Southernest Southern accent I've ever heard. I thought he was mocking me at first. I can still hear his voice.
> He gave me a warning ticket since I was a firefighter.


"BOWEY,  what'chu do'n go'n THAT fast on MY highway?" Quite sure I met the same one.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> creek washed


Do you mean "worsht"?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Looking at the distance between AL-GA-NC one would not think the folks would sound that different but dang!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Looking at the distance between AL-GA-NC one would not think the folks would sound that different but dang!


Mostly the same words with mostly the same meaning, just pronounced a bit difernt.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have a close friend from over Wilson Lake area. I want tell him to spit them marbles out and git on with it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Tater wagon - the thunder that rolls for a spell


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

"I got sum rat kill'n to do." Meaning.. there's something that should have been done a while back, but if I don't take care of it now it'll get beyond doing.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep Batjack, there probably was an "r" somewhere in the pronunciation of washed!

Another simple one, "you're being ugly", nothing to do with you how you look, but how you were acting....  my Cobb County wife still uses that one regularly.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Purty is as purty does


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> my Cobb County wife


What part, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 5, 2019)

When asked where are you going my Dad would say "I've got to see a man about a dog" that = NOYDB


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2019)

Whipping okra is takin a switch and knocking off all them limbs that have already produced a pod. Spose to encourage growth and producing more okra.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2019)

A dram of whiskey


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2019)

Brush brooms 

White mud

Cracklings 

Crackling corn bread


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Batkack, she's a Lassiter High grad, lived right by where Pope HS is now (didn't exist when she was HS age. Between Shallowford, Sandy Plains and Holly Springs Rd, Marietta.

Tradbow, yep, I do that in my garden, but never done it quite that way or called it that.  Great info to know!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ryork went plum cross the county to go sparkin.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> Batkack, she's a Lassiter High grad, lived right by where Pope HS is now (didn't exist when she was HS age. Between Shallowford, Sandy Plains and Holly Springs Rd, Marietta.
> 
> Tradbow, yep, I do that in my garden, but never done it quite that way or called it that.  Great info to know!


Thanks, I'm a McEachern brat my self but knew folks around most of the county. Only knew two from there and I'm sure she's not one of them. Not that it would be bad if she were, I just know where the two I know are living now.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ryork went plum cross the county to go sparkin.


Long durn walk if'n you ask me. Sounds like she's worth it.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2019)

Go get dem clothes out that washtub and hangem out ta dry.


----------



## ryork (Jan 5, 2019)

Batjack, if you don't mind me asking........ what year did you graduate from McEachern?  Might be a connection there.

Ruger, didn't go that far actually... my wife and I met my Sr. year at then West GA College and were engaged about 9 months after I first date. That was about 25.5 yrs ago!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2019)

My son & wife are playing a trivia game. He just said, "you get it? I bout ditn."

I guess maybe some a this still gets passed down.
????


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> Batjack, if you don't mind me asking........ what year did you graduate from McEachern? Might be a connection there.


'83, but I hung out with folks 4-5 years in either direction. My best friend graduated in '76.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Congrats you picked the right one to go sparkin.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 5, 2019)

ryork said:


> my Sr. year at then West GA College


My nephew graduated from there 2 years ago.


----------



## zedex (Jan 5, 2019)

Hose pipe...... a water hose
Near-on......close or closely


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 5, 2019)

Warshing machine = washing machine
Warsh rag = wash cloth
Woodspussy = skunk
Holme = Home


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Knock him in the head and raise a pig.

You make as much sense as a toad with a pocketbook.


----------



## ChanceHill (Jan 6, 2019)

Great mind:  "I'm a great mind ta snatch a knot in his behind."

Get down:  When we would drive up to my Granny's, she would come out on the porch and say, "Y'all get down.!" like we were riding a horse or on a wagon or something.

"Tickle some catobber worms."  Picking catawba worms for fish bait.  You don't just grab them.  Give them a little tickle and they'll fall right off the leaf.

Here's a test for you Ga boys.  What does this mean?  "Y'all regolana?"


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Anybody ever smoke coffee grounds in a corn cobb pipe? Or is it unique to West Virginia?


----------



## oldguy (Jan 6, 2019)

Been rereading Uncle Remus. Wish I could talk like that all the time. Just seems natchul.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 6, 2019)

Gave a yankee a ride to SOWEGA from Camp Lejune. He'd just learned "reckon". All the way home it was, "You reckon?" I'd answer "I reckon." He'd reply "Well if you reckon, I reckon!"


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

gemcgrew said:


> Anybody ever smoke coffee grounds in a corn cobb pipe? Or is it unique to West Virginia?



I got kin that way and had not heard of that.
How out folks stretching that store bought coffee with a might of chicory.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Lit out = start

They lit out for Nashville


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Batjack said:


> '83, but I hung out with folks 4-5 years in either direction. My best friend graduated in '76.


Yaller, that's the color we painted the McEachern indian


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Not really southern,but my wife says Rune,for Ruin,,,,


We say rurn.


----------



## dirtnap (Jan 6, 2019)

Ja’ll- did y’all


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

ryork said:


> Speakin of "young'uns"............ My great aunt who lived in my great grandparents old homeplace, used to host a family reunion every year. She would send an invitation out that said "Hannah Grand Younguns Reunion" printed just like that.  This same lady had a story printed about her in the local paper entitled "Granny Get Your Gun".... told about her still deer hunting (out of a tree stand I might add) when she was 87 yrs old.  She's in her 90's now and I still think she could take me down.


So, you're part Hanner?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

gemcgrew said:


> Anybody ever smoke coffee grounds in a corn cobb pipe? Or is it unique to West Virginia?


No, but we smoked a considerable bait of rabbit bakker growing up.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 6, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, but we smoked a considerable bait of rabbit bakker growing up.


And corn husks and grapevine. NC you were right, I got my wires crossed. Daddy told me last night " Black Garden/guardin" was what Maw Maw called cussing, We had a field named the Black log field. That's what I was remembering.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> And corn husks and grapevine. NC you were right, I got my wires crossed. Daddy told me last night " Black Garden/guardin" was what Maw Maw called cussing, We had a field named the Black log field. That's what I was remembering.


I just went and looked up "blackguard" out of curiosity. Apparently it's a 16th century old English word that denotes a scoundrel, or someone who uses foul language in front of women. So, that's some leftover Elizabethan English.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 6, 2019)

ryork said:


> I went to Roopville Elementary up through 8th grade




The school class reminds of one time in 7th grade the English teacher had us all taking turns reading aloud some story.  One kid came to the word "suet".  He hesitated then out came a different 4 letter word that starts s and ends t.  Teacher: "What did you say David????!!"  He kept struggling and it kept coming out that way so it was obvious he wasn't trying to be funny.

Teacher wanted to whip all of us for laughing.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> Yaller, that's the color we painted the McEachern indian


One of the colors we painted the V.W. we put on the roof of Sprayberry.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Not really southern,but my wife says Rune,for Ruin,,,,


She’s probably Celtic.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 6, 2019)

ryork said:


> My paternal grandmother used "I swanny" a lot, again I got the meaning, but not sure what exactly it came from.......



Mine too. It wasn't nice to swear back then so they replaced it with swanny.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> She’s probably Celtic.



Our mountain linage is Irish not English. I’ve done considerable study on my Dad’s family. Ireland-Philly-VA-KY for our part of the family.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nary - Not

They went to huntin and nary a one remembered shells.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 6, 2019)

Purlo - pilaf
My Granny could make awesome squirrel & rice purlo.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 6, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. A stake driven in the ground, or something sticking out of the ground. I've never met anyone from outside the south who knew what it was.


That's better than a job in the eye with a sharp stob.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 6, 2019)

Professor said:


> Never heard that. Heard them called cottonwood trees. The two trees are closely related. Perhaps popple is a variation of populus, which is the family name for poplars and cottonwoods.


I know from personal experience that people in Michigan's UP talk that way.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 6, 2019)

Draw some water. Slop the hawgs.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, but we smoked a considerable bait of rabbit bakker growing up.


If you google "smoking coffee grounds", they claim that it is a new trend among teenagers and they are called "beanheads". Apparently, they have never been to the mountains of WV.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

My Grandma never threw spent coffee grounds in the trash. She had a spot next to the house where it made "fish'n dirt". We always had an endless supply of worms there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2019)

A heap of all them words are in my everyday vocabulary. It don`t even come to mind till I read a thread like this.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 6, 2019)

Rernt (ruined) 
Ull (oil) 
Youstacould


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Rernt (ruined)
> Ull (oil)
> Youstacould


I still use that without even thinking about it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 6, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just went and looked up "blackguard" out of curiosity. Apparently it's a 16th century old English word that denotes a scoundrel, or someone who uses foul language in front of women. So, that's some leftover Elizabethan English.


Maw Maw used to refer to "The Old Country" which I took to always referring to England. That would fit right in, I remember asking where them stinking wild roses come from and she told me people had brought them over from the "Old country " to use for fences cause they were poor. Her middle name was Victoria, and I would guess that was old English. If people aren't familiar with them wild roses... they are kudzu's big bad cousin with Brarrs (briars) in them.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Lived next door to a family from MN. They would say "yous guys" instead of "ya'll" or "y'ns"(yinz).


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Draught cured everything. Sometimes it was used as a threat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Jasper - Stranger

Some jasper from Atlanter come up in here, ought in to know better.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Stay away from her. She's tart'r'n than rhubarb.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Gaumed- Plugged, disorganized, trashed

The drain in the kitchen got all gaumed up and I had to take the the hose pipe loose to clear it.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Gaumed- Plugged, disorganized, trashed
> 
> The drain in the kitchen got all gaumed up and I had to take the the hose pipe loose to clear it.


I never knew that it was spelled that way. I would write it as "It's all gummed up".


----------



## oldguy (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't know if these have been added:
Consarn
tarnation  -   Consarn it! What in tarnation?
galluses  - suspenders
skogin   - a wading bird
turpin  - a turtle of any kind


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

gemcgrew said:


> I never knew that it was spelled that way. I would write it as "It's all gummed up".



Your spelling is correct for gummed up.

Gaumed is pronounced g-ah-med.

I tried to go in but the doorway it was all gaumed up with folks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your spelling is correct for gummed up.
> 
> Gaumed is pronounced g-ah-med.
> 
> I tried to go in but the doorway was all gaumed up with folks.


Yep, gaum (gohm) around here means a mess or nastiness:

"You'uns needs to clean up some a this gaum! It looks like a dadblame hawg pen in hyere!"


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your spelling is correct for gummed up.
> 
> Gaumed is pronounced g-ah-med.
> 
> I tried to go in but the doorway it was all gaumed up with folks.


Good stuff!

I would say, "I tried to go in but the doorway it was all jammed up with folks".


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, gaum (gohm) around here means a mess or nastiness:
> 
> "You'uns needs to clean up some a this gaum! It looks like a dadblame hawg pen in hyere!"


First time I have encountered that word. I thought that I knew what he meant by it, but I was addled.

Addled = confused


----------



## Redbow (Jan 6, 2019)

Alright boy grab that shovel and growl
tote dem shingles up that ladder boy
we marred the tractor up in da mud yesterdee..
that tar is flat as a flitter..
Dat feller in dat Ford was balling the jack..
Dat made me mad as a Hornet..
I got to get out a load of clothes in the morning..means wash  day..
Naw for no..
I can't go tomorrow I got to start busting out middles come daylight..
If I have to tell you again I'm gonna slap you into the middle of next week..
I'm gonna fly on you like an old setting Hen da reckly..
Boy you gettin' too big fer your britches lately..
He eat so much his belly was tighter than a tick..
Watch out, dis ole river bank is slicker than a eel..
Dang egg sucking Dog..and most Dogs after starting that practice didn't live long on a farm..
That bakker come off the stick slick as a whistle.
He just can't cut the mustard no more.
Made me so mad I could bite nails in two..
Dang chicken Hawk got one of my Pullets yesterdee..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Them boys brought a bunch of equipment, it’ll be Katy bar the door when they get started.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Them boys brought a bunch of equipment, it’ll be Katy bar the door when they get started.


They can go slide on bobwire for all I care.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry Ruger, I shouldn't have said dog.

That's WV for "I shouldn't have said anything".


----------



## Redbow (Jan 6, 2019)

gemcgrew said:


> They can go slide on bobwire for all I care.



Yep, no one called it barbed wire where I was raised, bobwire indeed..


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jan 6, 2019)

Redbow said:


> Yep, no one called it barbed wire where I was raised, bobwire indeed..


hows yore mama an nem doin


----------



## Redbow (Jan 6, 2019)

Uncle Eddie said:


> hows yore mama an nem doin



Ha, ha...Oh Mama doin good, but the rest except for one Uncle they donning dead..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Uncle Eddie said:


> hows yore mama an nem doin



She’s plum tuckered out these day.
Uncle Versy got a touch of the rumatiz


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Uncle Eddie said:


> hows yore mama an nem doin


You fers oughta know.


----------



## Duff (Jan 6, 2019)

Baby got da croop. Put some vicsaive on his chest


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

When I would tell my mom that I was going to pick blackberries, she would say, "Hope you bring back a mess of'em".

A "mess of'em" meant enough to make a pie or cobbler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2019)

A mess of fish is enough to to feed everybody in attendance till they about to founder, with enough leftover for me to have with half a dozen fried eggs the next morning for breakfast. 

And as a mighty good friend of mine, ol Apalachicola River Jim McClelland says, and I quote, "I`ve never seen a bad mess of fish, but, I have seen a mess of bad fish."


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jan 6, 2019)

Uncle Eddie said:


> hows yore mama an nem doin



Ma's ina rite fiddle. Pops ain't nar so trumpin'. Seems he catched a mite O' da gout an has a fearsome time manderin the steps down to the Sears cubby when da trots strike.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 6, 2019)

Always heard and used the phrase "dead as a hammer" never really understood it other than meaning nothing is going on


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Bob that dialect sounds a bit like my Cajun friends.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

"She flew around the flowers just to land on the cowpile".

It means that she passed up the good for the bad.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

Redbow said:


> Yep, no one called it barbed wire where I was raised, bobwire indeed..


Bobwarr up here. To cut it or twist it, you need a big ol' stout pair of warrplares.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2019)

"Bowey, is you techt in tha heed or sumthin?" I'd hear that as Maw Maw was headed to the medicin cabinet to fix what ever I skinned doing something stupid.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jan 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bob that dialect sounds a bit like my Cajun friends.



My Dad grew up in the Piney Woods of deep East Texas, and his drawl was influenced by Creole slang.  I understand what you are talking about. 

But the phrasing I used came from Mom's Aunt Nina who never lived anywhere but the little community she grew up in a few miles north of Milan, Tn.  The slang words weren't much different, but the sound - - - a world apart.

Imagine a soft, high pitched (even for the guys), almost nasal, twang to the words that didn't so much run together as slowly "bend" the end of one word into the start of the next.  I have heard that high pitched, slow paced, sing-song speaking only in Central East Tennessee, the Smokys north of the Tri-Cities, and a few places west of Asheville, NC.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have cousins along the Holston River, I get what your talking about.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

I grew up in East Texas, but I don't want to talk about who shot John.

It means that I don't want to talk about the past.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm not sure why but I don't have a southern draw and totally talk proper .. Ask Jeff C or Quackbro!


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 6, 2019)

Purdy


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

There are no mountain passes in the Appalachian Mts, just gaps and breaks.


----------



## gunnurse (Jan 6, 2019)

O’vare vs. uh-peer.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2019)

How many people here actually shocked corn and attended a rat killing around the barn. Peeled a hickory or grunted up worms.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

trad bow said:


> How many people here actually shocked corn and attended a rat killing around the barn. Peeled a hickory or grunted up worms.



My Pap shocked corn, I was young then. My job in the winter months was to toss the dried fodder through the opening in the barn loft down to our dairy cow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

trad bow said:


> How many people here actually shocked corn and attended a rat killing around the barn. Peeled a hickory or grunted up worms.


All of the above except attending a rat killing. We kept rat traps set out in the barn around the corncrib, and would occasionally shoot some, but not as an official event. 

By grunting up worms, I assume you're talking about driving a notched stick in the ground and then rubbing another stick up and down it to create vibrations and make the worms come out?


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 6, 2019)

Surp. As in what cha put on her pancakes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2019)

trad bow said:


> How many people here actually shocked corn and attended a rat killing around the barn. Peeled a hickory or grunted up worms.


I have, but instead of shocking it, we pulled fodder. And I still grunt up worms.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 6, 2019)

Baffrom 
Boaf (both) 
Gais (gas) 
Backair (Back there)
Upair (up there)


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 6, 2019)

trad bow said:


> How many people here actually shocked corn and attended a rat killing around the barn. Peeled a hickory or grunted up worms.


Pa-in-law stopped by a couple hours ago and told me he spent a couple hours yesterday grunting worms!!! He also has always said gake for gate


----------



## Redbow (Jan 6, 2019)

Shucked and shelled corn many times we had an old corn sheller, that thing worked great but it was old even back in the fifties..We had Cat's for the rats on the farm, they kept them in check..Sometimes Grandpa would organize a Rabbit hunt with some of the men in our neighborhood during hunting season, everyone used a stick instead of a gun to try and kill the Rabbit.. The men surrounded a thicket along a ditch bank or a brier bed and sent a Dog in to jump the Cottontail..When it ran out the man closest to it tried to injure or kill it with his stick..Never saw anyone else do that except Grandpa and his friends..Oh yes we gun hunted them also, old Joe our farm Dog was a great hunter.. The men didn't kill a Rabbit very often with the sticks, they did it just for fun and after the hunt was over I have seen them build a fire and sit around it and talk by the edge of the woods..

Ever heard the saying "high as a Georgia Pine" ?   My Grandma used it often when someone came to our house under the influence. Grandma didn't tolerate drunks very often and once the man left she would say Herman, that man was high as a Georgia Pine..

Grandpa planted watermelons each year..His favorite variety was the "Georgia Rattlesnake" as he called them...They were a large watermelon with streaks down them almost like a Snake..Those melons were very good eating..

Pulling fodder and bundling it up, yep we did that too for the Mules to eat..I still miss those bygone days and family and friends who have long ago passed this life..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Redbow you reminded me, we cracked the corn with a hand mill.
Had a little flywheel on it, it was hard for a youngin to turn but once goin it cracked corn easily.

I was tickled when we got a machine to shell corn. Your thumbs can get mighty sore getting enough off for chickens. We had over 100 chickens at any given time.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah I remember shelling off a few ears of corn for our chickens, made my thumbs sore as well, we had a big flock of them..I can remember Grandma getting the old single barrel shotgun out at times she was trying to get a shot at the chicken hawk that was stealing her young chickens..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Some fella you didn’t care for was a peckerwood.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2019)

Shocking corn was going in the field after you picked the ears and cutting the stalks and stacking them in bundles of eight to take to the barn.   Then it became fodder. Ran many a ear of corn thru a hand cranked sheller. Placed it in drums of water to sour and soften the corn. Hogs loved it. We had a hundred hogs running around in a twenty acre pen I had to feed every day after school in the sixties. My father was from Hanging Dog NC and my mom was from South Georgia’s Wilcox county. They split the difference so I grew up in middle Ga. 
a side note. We made sorghum syrup and the black liqueur left over we poured on the fodder and shucks for the cows and they ate ever piece.  The hogs got the corn cobs soaked in it and ate’em every one of em.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

I would crank ears through the sheller at my Grandfather's farm. It wasn't as much fun as rolling cigarettes at Grandpa's house.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Redbow you reminded me, we cracked the corn with a hand mill.
> Had a little flywheel on it, it was hard for a youngin to turn but once goin it cracked corn easily.
> 
> I was tickled when we got a machine to shell corn. Your thumbs can get mighty sore getting enough off for chickens. We had over 100 chickens at any given time.


The trick was to use another corncob to shell it off instead of your thumb.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> The trick was to use another corncob to shell it off instead of your thumb.



Wish they’d a told me. Knowing my Pap, he was laughing at me inside.

Hey NCH what do you call that shelf above your fireplace?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wish they’d a told me. Knowing my Pap, he was laughing at me inside.
> 
> Hey NCH what do you call that shelf above your fireplace?


A mantlepiece.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2019)

That’s what I call it.
The old folks called it a fireboard.

Ma’s clock sets on the fireboard.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have a southern accent, but have to do my best to hide it in my job. It stinks that so many employers act like saying y'all is uneducated. I am after all uneducated, so I have to do my best to deflect.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 6, 2019)

Anybody put up "born days"?
He was the sorriest thing I've ever seen in all my born days.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a southern accent, but have to do my best to hide it in my job. It stinks that so many employers act like saying y'all is uneducated. I am after all uneducated, so I have to do my best to deflect.


After 41 years working for a politically speaking company I’ve retired. I despise what companies do to individuals and to disrespect their heritage. It got so bad I retired seven years early. I had more sense than they thought and invested wisely.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

When a waitress ask me if I would like some more sweet tea, I'll say "just a titch".

Most of them don't know how to take that.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2019)

Worse than a cup of buzzard pus.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a southern accent, but have to do my best to hide it in my job. It stinks that so many employers act like saying y'all is uneducated. I am after all uneducated, so I have to do my best to deflect.


I wouldn't work at a place like that. They can shove their money. I don't have to have it. I am who I am. You don't have to like it. And if they think a southern accent equals ignorant and uneducated, then they are the one who suffers from ignorance. See if they feel the same about someone with a heavy New England or Midwestern accent. 

And you are not a bit uneducated. Education doesn't just equal formal degrees. All that says is that you remembered something long enough to write it down on a test. Some of the most educated folks I have known in my life were mostly self-educated, because they had a natural curiosity and a desire to educate themselves.


----------



## ryork (Jan 6, 2019)

The above is just another reason I chose to become self employed.


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 6, 2019)

Bile for boil- pison for poison.

For NCH- When I was still working with had 5 skills that helped us clean out plugged lines and conveyors:
Juge- as in poke up in it.
Jab- as in poke fast 
Googe- as in a soft exploratory poke.
Gouge- as in to cut or scrape after a hard poke.
Stob- as in drive a piece of wood or metal in to the plug and see if you can gouge some of it out.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 7, 2019)

reglur----regular
gom----mess
warsh---wash
feesh----fish
ooshie---cold
winder---window
shore nuff---sure enough
****---hail
that's just a few that come to mind. I never thought anout it before but stob that Hillbilly mentioned is no doubt regional lol.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

basstrkr said:


> Bile for boil- pison for poison.



Good ones, bile was common growing up.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Ever heard flushed in place of pleased?
He'd be flushed if you took him a mess of fish.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a southern accent, but have to do my best to hide it in my job. It stinks that so many employers act like saying y'all is uneducated. I am after all uneducated, so I have to do my best to deflect.



That’s beyond unacceptable. I couldn’t be more proud of my Scotch-Irish ancestry and what they contributed to this country. If folks don’t get that they  are the uneducated.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> The trick was to use another corncob to shell it off instead of your thumb.


Yep, seen people do that many times but I still used my thumb..And a few on here know what the corn cobs were used for besides a corn cob pipe..


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 7, 2019)

When I say "I'm going to do it", it comes out as "I moyna doit". Not sure if I picked this up in WV or the south.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 7, 2019)

Seng'n = looking for ginseng


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 7, 2019)

Git = get

"You better git outta here."


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 7, 2019)

And of course, lets don't forget the word they were forced to add to the proper dictionary.  For good reason too... ain't.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 7, 2019)

Scratch gravel or split mud = run fast

He was scratch'n gravel.

He was split'n mud.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 7, 2019)

"He couldn't find a track if it stepped on him" = poor tracker/hunter


----------



## Redbow (Jan 7, 2019)

We better "skeedaddle" off dis River before that storm gits up..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

gemcgrew said:


> Seng'n = looking for ginseng


It's "sang" here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

Brickle

He left the harness out in the rain on accident, when it dried it turned brickle.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 7, 2019)

Hunker down!






Said no Michigander EVER!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 7, 2019)

Fur piece meant a ways off
Took a shining too meant liking or fond of
Took a cotton too meant liking or fond of
Jasper meant somebody who was low down or no count
Scalping a garden meant hoeing or weeding
Fair ta middling meant alright 
Don't know the difference between hog manure and shi Noah


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Hunker down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Fer sure,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

When we went a frog gigin we put the frogs in a tow sack.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 7, 2019)

Dowsers  or water witches ?    Anyone ? ( NCHillbilly hold off a little bit on this one )


----------



## ChanceHill (Jan 7, 2019)

dungarees

"Remember me to your sister when you see her."

hoodoos and haints... which you might find in the...

booger woods


----------



## baddave (Jan 7, 2019)

wuchaw-----wuchaw gonna do after the game tonite?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hear these words and phrases up here in the sticks also,,,,


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Dowsers  or water witches ?    Anyone ? ( NCHillbilly hold off a little bit on this one )


My farm born dad taught me about Dowsers.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Dowsers  or water witches ?    Anyone ? ( NCHillbilly hold off a little bit on this one )



Forked slender sticks used for sensing water underneath the ground. Used for finding good well digging sites.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Forked slender sticks used for sensing water underneath the ground. Used for finding good well digging sites.


Still used,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep, a lot of people called them diviners too. Some thought it was folklore, but after digging a couple dry holes, you will be more open minded. I've seen people use willows and brass rods to find pipe


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Yep, a lot of people called them diviners too. Some thought it was folklore, but after digging a couple dry holes, you will be more open minded. I've seen people use willows and brass rods to find pipe


Two welding rods,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 7, 2019)

ChanceHill said:


> dungarees
> 
> "Remember me to your sister when you see her."
> 
> ...


My step dads from South Georgia and that's all he calls blue jeans britches. Man he can blow up an onion sack too.


----------



## pushplow (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. A stake driven in the ground, or something sticking out of the ground. I've never met anyone from outside the south who knew what it was.



Stob can be a noun or a verb - You can use a stob to stob down a loose fence


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> One you generally only hear in the southern Appalachians is "you'uns" instead of "y'all." And if you weren't born here, you'll never be able to say it right.
> 
> Other mountain words: wasper, si-gogglin (crooked,) holp for help, etc.
> 
> One word that I have done a good bit of research, and have found that is universally and uniquely southern, is "stob." If you can define the word "stob," you are southern. If not, you are from somewhere else, or maybe you are a urban southerner.



Pappy knows whut a stob is.

And he holped his granny do lots of gardenin back in his younger days


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Yep, a lot of people called them diviners too. Some thought it was folklore, but after digging a couple dry holes, you will be more open minded. I've seen people use willows and brass rods to find pipe


And bent pieces of heavy copper wire. I don't know how it works, but I've seen it work too many times to doubt it.



pushplow said:


> Stob can be a noun or a verb - You can use a stob to stob down a loose fence



Around here when I was growing up, the old fellers would talk about stobbing somebody with a knife. Been a long time since I've heard it used as a verb, but still common as a noun.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

I was telling my son the other day about the game we used to play - "Root the Peg".


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 7, 2019)

That the same as mubbly peg ? With a pocket knife ?  

Used to hear people say "Juged" them with a knife.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Is Willow Water southern?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Willow Water southern?


Not familiar with that one. The only context I have heard "willow water" in is a solution made from water and chopped up willow bark to use as a rooting hormone for plant propagation. 

Down here, we call them "willers," anyway.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> That the same as mubbly peg ? With a pocket knife ?
> 
> Used to hear people say "Juged" them with a knife.


Yes sir.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2019)

I carry two pocket knifes. All the old men I knew when I was a youngin carried two.  Don’t hear tell of anyone doing that much anymore but mostly old black men.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I carry two pocket knifes. All the old men I knew when I was a youngin carried two.  Don’t hear tell of anyone doing that much anymore but mostly old black men.


I carry at least two knives. And a pistol. And an extra mag.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I carry at least two knives. And a pistol. And an extra mag.



One pocket knife. One pistol. One extra mag. Everywhere.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> One pocket knife. One pistol. One extra mag. Everywhere.


Well, to be fair, I have one knife in my pocket and one on my belt.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

Our marble game at school was for keepers.
If you wanted to be serious in that game you needed a “steely.”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

If I get to drankin too much watching the game I may have to “lay out” of work tomorrow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Our marble game at school was for keepers.
> If you wanted to be serious in that game you needed a “steely.”


along with some aggies.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not familiar with that one. The only context I have heard "willow water" in is a solution made from water and chopped up willow bark to use as a rooting hormone for plant propagation.
> 
> Down here, we call them "willers," anyway.


Works well,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> along with some aggies.


Cats eyes,,,.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Works well,,,,


Is that the same thing you were talking about?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> along with some aggies.



Yep, had to have a steely to hang them Aggie shooters.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Is that the same thing you were talking about?


Yep,,,,but I thought it was southern,,,,not many willers apround these parts anymore,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 7, 2019)

We all used to carry 2 knives, we weren't skeered, but when a group of guys got together they often "threw knives" which meant trading knives


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I was telling my son the other day about the game we used to play - "Root the Peg".


Mumbly peg for me. It's how I learned how to throw a Barlow.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

gemcgrew said:


> Mumbly peg for me. It's how I learned how to throw a Barlow.


No telling how many boys had Barlow knives back then. I did.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 7, 2019)

Got one now. A KABAR Barlow


----------



## Duff (Jan 7, 2019)

Takin. Johnny has takin the flu. 

Schoohouse. Johnny left his books at tha schoohouse


----------



## Milkman (Jan 8, 2019)

Duff said:


> Takin. Johnny has takin the flu.
> 
> Schoohouse. Johnny left his books at tha schoohouse



church house was a word too.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 8, 2019)

Movie house was a theater


----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 8, 2019)

Toboggan.  As in hat.  Always thought it was a wooden sled for the snow until I moved to GA.  Up north we just call them winter hats, or sometimes stocking hats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2019)

BeerThirty said:


> Toboggan.  As in hat.  Always thought it was a wooden sled for the snow until I moved to GA.  Up north we just call them winter hats, or sometimes stocking hats.


Those are just boggin hats here. No "to" on the front.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

Went to get a glass of milk and it done blinked.


----------



## baddave (Jan 8, 2019)

betsy bug-- she's crazy as a betsy bug


----------



## baddave (Jan 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I noticed when I was in NC,,,,the dialect was different between eastern NC and western NC,,,,


oh yeah . there are several dialects in ga. also .west,north, south, eastern like in augusta a charleston thing.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yonder
Holler
Pop Knot
Out of pocket
bless your heart
frog choker
fair to midlin
stove up


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

baddave said:


> betsy bug-- she's crazy as a betsy bug



It was just bess bug around our place.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think the Alabama players all went deef and couldn't hear the calls last night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Movie house was a theater




Picture show.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

That child thinks she is better than everyone else acting briggity.


----------



## baddave (Jan 8, 2019)

little kids smittin......that just seems like it ort to be southern


----------



## ryork (Jan 8, 2019)

Not sure if it's just a southern term, but anybody ever get the heebie jeebies?


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 8, 2019)

Skunk apes and woolly boogers will give you heebie jeebies


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

Uncle didn't do everything the preacher said so they churched him.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Uncle didn't do everything the preacher said so they churched him.


Backslid, did he? 

Another church-connected one that I haven't heard in awhile is pounding the preacher. No, not beating him. 

It's a custom from when the preachers at a lot of the little country churches didn't get paid a salary for being a pastor, or if they did, it was a very small one. So, a couple times a year, they would have a pounding for the preacher-people would bring in groceries, household supplies, and such, put it all together, and give it to the preacher.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Backslid, did he?
> 
> Another church-connected one that I haven't heard in awhile is pounding the preacher. No, not beating him.
> 
> It's a custom from when the preachers at a lot of the little country churches didn't get paid a salary for being a pastor, or if they did, it was a very small one. So, a couple times a year, they would have a pounding for the preacher-people would bring in groceries, household supplies, and such, put it all together, and give it to the preacher.



That does bring back good memories, since my dearly departed Dad was a preacher. We were always extremely blessed growing up by the generosity of the community.  I think the times I heard them say "pounding the preacher" was from the towns in South GA that he served.  The areas he usually served, he was assigned to a "charge" which was one main church in a small town plus several extra smaller churches out in the country all at the same time.  That is what he liked to do and that is what they gladly assigned him.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> That child thinks she is better than everyone else acting briggity.


Yeah, or "uppity" or "puttin on airs"


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 8, 2019)

or getting too big for their britches


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2019)

That's a good mess of greens! Or that's a lot of greens!
Mess of fish ... Mess of anything was a good thang!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2019)

What in the Sam Hill? = what happened here?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2019)

I just figured I'd ask= just thought I would ask you.


----------



## ryork (Jan 8, 2019)

Too big for your britches or getting above your raisin?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

The game didn’t go my way so I got the clicker and changed the channel.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2019)

I just ate a bait of cornbread and beans...


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2019)

Soooooiiieeeee......


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2019)

I almost forgot when we had free range hogs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Prolly,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2019)

I swannie......


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

The reason Alot of these are common up here in the sticks is a bunch of Southern folk came up to work the auto plants,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

Do you put your groceries in a cart or a buggy?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Do you put your groceries in a cart or a buggy?


I've always heard both here,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2019)

Don’t buy a pig in a poke


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2019)

The ox is in the ditch..... my grandmother justifying working on Sunday....


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 8, 2019)

He klum a tree, he lent against a tree, have you lert anything today?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

After I paid my football bets I didn’t have a pot to wee in or window to throw it out of.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> After I paid my football bets I didn’t have a pot to wee in or window to throw it out of.


You sure your not from up here,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The reason Alot of these are common up here in the sticks is a bunch of Southern folk came up to work the auto plants,,,,


My mama's brother went up there back in the 50s and worked for GM 30 years and retired and died there, I still have two first cousins down around Flint.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2019)

Dadnabit! 

And I ain't kidding


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

I was floating the river when the yak got cattywampus and over I went.
I came up madder than a wet hen.


----------



## Duff (Jan 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I was floating the river when the yak got cattywampus and over I went.
> I came up madder than a wet hen.



That water was running fast!


----------



## Duff (Jan 8, 2019)

Duff said:


> That water was running fast!




Did y’all say that?  Who left the water running?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 8, 2019)

Sunshine and rain at the same time meant that the devil was beating his wife.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm being shystered by the city again.

They ain't nothing but snakes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 8, 2019)

Duff said:


> Really? Never heard of such



my Pappy always saucered his coffee.  Why else would you need one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2019)

Do ya`ll know why coffee was saucered back then?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 8, 2019)

ryork said:


> Yep, I don't remember my Grandfather calling it "Guanner", it was more of a "Gowney" sort of kind of, but it was fertilizer.  Again, I knew what he was referring to, but took a long time to know where "I'm going to broadcast gowney" came from...........



there are several around here that call it 'dew anner'


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those are just boggin hats here. No "to" on the front.



For toes or boggin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 8, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Do ya`ll know why coffee was saucered back then?



I always figured Papa did that to cool it off faster..  I never asked him


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Do ya`ll know why coffee was saucered back then?



No.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I always figured Papa did that to cool it off faster..  I never asked him




It was. That was back before there was such a thing as drip coffee makers and keurigs. Coffee was either perked or boiled. Either way, it was boiling hot when it was brewed. Pour it in a cup and it would take a while before it was cooled down enough to sip or drink. Folks would saucer it out of the cup to cool it enough to drink without getting scalded. 

To this day, I prefer boiled coffee over any other.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 8, 2019)

ryork said:


> What in Sam Hill, not what is Sam Hill....



round here it was ' what in tha Sam Hill'


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Soooooiiieeeee......



You got that down pret goood. 

For cattle it was sooOOK sooOOK!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don’t know, figure it’s six of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 8, 2019)

That’s the mating call of a Clemson tiger ain’t it  ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 8, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> That’s the mating call of a Clemson tiger ain’t it  ?



nah... its when ya call da cheerleaders out ta graze on tha field


----------



## Duff (Jan 8, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> my Pappy always saucered his coffee.  Why else would you need one?



Just thought it was something to sit your cup on. Lol


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jan 8, 2019)

My west Texas kin were always tellin' me I was, 

"grinnin like a mule eatin briars."


----------



## Duff (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m gonna blister your hide. 

Hated hearing that!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 8, 2019)

My granny fixed tomatoes several ways and she had different kinds of tomatoes depending on their size.

The big ones were 'slicin 'maters'  the smaller ones were 'stewin' 'maters'
 and the little ones were 'jewsin' 'maters'


----------



## Dialer (Jan 8, 2019)

My wife has a scooter we call “scooter poot”..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 9, 2019)

my dad still calls his corn roasnears.  Dad just turned 81.

and I had shelled many bushels of corn by rubbin 2 ears together.  You would wear your thumbs out trying to shell it that way.  It it were hard ta start, you might beat one ear on the top of the wooden box to loosen up a few kernels.

All this makes me really miss my Papa and Granny... bad.  Papa was killed in a car wreck in 1979...  Granny had a heart attack.  1987 IIRC.  might have been 88... I will have to look and see for sure.

I was staying with her one summer, and she asked me what I wanted for lunch.  I told her a grilled cheese sammich and 'mater soup.  When I came back in, she had made soup with fresh 'mater and sweet cream.... best 'mater soup eva... and up til then, I didn't know my Granny didn't have stuff like canned 'mater soup.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2019)

Duff said:


> I’m gonna blister your hide.
> 
> Hated hearing that!



The worst was when you got handed the pocket knife and told to go cut a switch for your whoopin. “You brang a littlin an I’ll go get one you’ll remember.”


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 9, 2019)

An argument was a "raow"?  And when you said you saw someone once a blue moon my dad was asked "what did he "laou'?
I have never tried to spell these words before.


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 9, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Around here, it was usually not at all about illiteracy or lack of learning. And still isn't. Many of the old folks who talked like that wrote perfect English, correct spelling and grammar. I can remember seeing books like Plato, Aristotle, and most of the classics of literature sitting on board shelves in little cabins and shotgun houses. And they were usually well-read and dog-eared.
> 
> The main thing that most "furriners" get totally and horribly wrong about Appalachian dialect is this: it has absolutely nothing to do with ignorance. The words are _*deliberately mispronounced*_, knowing that they are being mispronounced. The same words are not misspelled when writing. The deliberate mis-pronunciation of words comes from the pure fact that the typical mountaineer has a very keen and dry sense of humor, and _*he simply likes the way those words sound*_ _*better than if they were pronounced correctly. The more mangled the word is, the better. *_Added to this is a love of tradition, and a perverse and fierce independence that makes him loathe to conform. In other words, he talks like that just to spite you, and because he likes the sound of it.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% and I also believe it was type of test to find out if the people around you were southern or knowledgeable enough to know what was going on with whatever you were doing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2019)

GeorgiaBob said:


> My west Texas kin were always tellin' me I was,
> 
> "grinnin like a mule eatin briars."


That one is common here, except it’s “grinnin’ like a mule eatin’ sawbrarrs.”

I can’t post the other saying here about what somebody’s shaking like.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2019)

BTW, how do y’all pronounce the word “Georgia?” Around here it’s “Jorjee.”


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> BTW, how do y’all pronounce the word “Georgia?” Around here it’s “Jorjee.”


Speaking of jorjee ... I hate the way trump says georju ... We luv georju


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> That one is common here, except it’s “grinnin’ like a mule eatin’ sawbrarrs.”
> 
> I can’t post the other saying here about what somebody’s shaking like.


Has to do with cinnamon seeds.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2019)

North and South cackalackey,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2019)

I been wrastlin with what to post next.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I been wrastlin with what to post next.


You got MI in your blood,,,,????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Has to do with cinnamon seeds.


Peach seeds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> North and South cackalackey,,,,


Or Ca'liner.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Frick and Frack,,,,


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

Not really a southern thing I don't think. Before I was about to get a whipping.

 My mom would say this is going to hurt me more than it hurts you.

Yea right. Your not on the receiving end of a hickory.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Country minute,,,,


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

He is knee high to a grass hopper.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 9, 2019)

Deff. a North Georgia thing, and it depends on which side. "You can't git thar from here, You gotta go to the Big Chicken (West) or the Big Rock (East) first THEN you go...


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

Where ever you go there you are.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Not really a southern thing I don't think. Before I was about to get a whipping.
> 
> My mom would say this is going to hurt me more than it hurts you.
> 
> Yea right. Your not on the receiving end of a hickory.



My mom was bad about snatchin up a shoe to get after us.
Got in trouble and she started that gonna hurt me speach.
I reached down and grabbed a shoe and tossed it her way and sassed about what would hurt.

Oh, that was a bad bad move!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2019)

Back in those days we so poor we couldn't afford to pay attention.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My mom was bad about snatchin up a shoe to get after us.
> Got in trouble and she started that gonna hurt me speach.
> I reached down and grabbed a shoe and tossed it her way and sassed about what would hurt.
> 
> Oh, that was a bad bad move!


My Mom could snap her fingers and pull a bollo paddle out of the thin air and wield it like a samurai sword. Didn't matter where we were, I could say or do something wrong and ...POOF.. I was get'n the beat'n I deserved. My left arm is still longer than my right as she'd grab that wrist and start swing'n as I ran around her.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 10, 2019)

Something like a dog......passing .....persimmon seeds. That’s what I always heard. I ain’t but 52 and I still say roast en ears and ice box. Some things just stick with a fellow I guess. By running buddies 60 and talks like he just came outa the holler last night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2019)

As I get older there's more thangs I use to could do.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2019)

I aint sayin he's cheap but he's tighter than a bulls behind in fly season.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2019)

Looks like we've bout whittled this one down to the roots.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Yep, it has stirred a lot of good memories.
The OP picked a good topic.


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 10, 2019)

We always went to 'the show' if we were going to see a movie.

And a new one on me as I spend more time in Northeast Ga.
LOAFER...I think I am just going to loafer today....(as in goof off)
I thought it was just one person using it but I hear it more & more up there.


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 10, 2019)

We went in halvers on that old pickup.


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 10, 2019)

"Sorry to hear about your son in law.....heres some baked beans.  We would come in but Wal Mart closes at 9:00.  And, if were goin to that funeral, we need something nice to wear."


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2019)

KDarsey said:


> We always went to 'the show' if we were going to see a movie.
> 
> And a new one on me as I spend more time in Northeast Ga.
> LOAFER...I think I am just going to loafer today....(as in goof off)
> I thought it was just one person using it but I hear it more & more up there.



Used like this where I grew up,

You gonna get anything done today or just loaf around.


----------



## ryork (Jan 10, 2019)

Don't think I've seen this in all of these posts, but if I missed it somewhere, sorry.  Thought of another one, when I was in my teens if I saw my grandparents, great aunts/uncles etc on a Fri or Sat, they would ask me why I wasn't "out a sparkin"????


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 10, 2019)

Short Pants


----------



## ryork (Jan 10, 2019)

Or instead of crazy etc etc, my granddaddy would say something like "that boys been touched"


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 10, 2019)

I got one!

Hat'n

I hat'n heard that one before.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 10, 2019)

Hidenwatch


----------



## Wide Earp (Jan 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Not really southern,but my wife says Rune,for Ruin,,,,


OR "RURNT"


----------



## Wide Earp (Jan 11, 2019)

YUNS as in "yuns goin' huntin'?
and you from Georgia or learn quick when you know it is "Decab" county
"Lie-thonia" ga
and them onions is "Vy-day-yuh"


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 11, 2019)

I keep hearin about painters round here, some say they tis, some say they tisnt.


----------



## ChanceHill (Jan 11, 2019)

Granny: "Son, set this pail out on the *water shelf.*"


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 11, 2019)

Co Worker says this.

Me:  So how are you doing?

Her: Just hanging in there like a hair on a biscuit.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 11, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Co Worker says this.
> 
> Me:  So how are you doing?
> 
> Her: Just hanging in there like a hair on a biscuit.



Round here it is a sausage biskit


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2019)

For a little bit of something: a taddick or a scosh.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Co Worker says this.
> 
> Me:  So how are you doing?
> 
> Her: Just hanging in there like a hair on a biscuit.


A feller I used to work with, if you thanked him for something, he'd say, "You're as welcome as a hair in a biscuit."


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2019)

You guys got MI in ya,,,,I'm telling ya,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> A feller I used to work with, if you thanked him for something, he'd say, "You're as welcome as a hair in a biscuit."


Sarcastic,,,,said that to my boss all the time,,,,


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 11, 2019)

And some people are as dumb as a bag of rocks and you can't fix stupid even with duct tape.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys got MI in ya,,,,I'm telling ya,,,,


Them's fight'n words in East Texas.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I aint sayin he's cheap but he's tighter than a bulls behind in fly season.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 11, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> For a little bit of something: a taddick or a scosh.


Or smidgen.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 11, 2019)

Dumber'n a sack of hammers or a box of rocks.


----------



## hdgapeach (Jan 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Back in those days we so poor we couldn't afford to pay attention.



Same thing, only different:  so poor I gotta have a co-signer to pay cash......


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2019)

Y’all want coffee?
I don’t care if I do.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncle Versy was on the mend so went to hoin the garden, took a backset with his back. Oughtin to know bettern that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2019)

That gal was finer frog hair. So there I sat grinnin like a day possum eatin a sweet tater and told her to slide on over and give us some sugar.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 15, 2019)

Bump.

Slam or slap: It's slam empty. Or it's slap full.

Fixin: I'm fixin to go to the store.

Thow: I'm fixin to thow a party.

Naw: Heck naw, man.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Sure you guys don't have MI blood in yall,,,,


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 15, 2019)

Wife- “clean the winder. “
Dad- “one of them Eye-talians” !


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 15, 2019)

sapsucker


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 15, 2019)

Tarnation


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2019)

Aye you fellers got ary a tar to fit this wheel.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Sure you guys don't have MI blood in yall,,,,


Naw, you just had a million southern hillbillies that moved to MI back in the 50s to work for GM.


----------



## Dub (Jan 16, 2019)

Wife and I grew up in Eastern NC.

She has a sexy Southern accent that I truly love.  People we meet often often assume she's from 'round here and ask where I'm from......as my normal speech is fairly devoid of accent.  I suppose that's from my work life.

Things shift gears mightily, though, after a few beers 'n shots.   My bride and others say it's evident I'm from the woods at that point.   I guess it all comes out then when I relax bigtime.  

She had me laughing hugely the other day.  We were home alone and had put away  Christmas decorations and I had moved some furniture back into place.  Later on that evening we were planning on spending an evening together on the sofa and watch a good movie.  Had mixed her a drink....and was getting into another beer myself.  Walking back to the den...shortcut through the dining room and stubbed my toe on planter that had been moved back.

I can't remember what I actually swore out......but after a few minutes I'd iced it down...and determined it wasn't broken.  

We got into the movie and had paused for a vacuum break.   I was limping back into the den and heard her laughing and murmuring.    "Whatcha cackling at woman?".

She began to do an impersonation of me after cracking my toe.  It was rife with some bigtime country sayings and heaps of cussin'.  She had us both laughing.

I'd post some of that she said....but the profanity filter wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Naw, you just had a million southern hillbillies that moved to MI back in the 50s to work for GM.


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 16, 2019)

ov'air next to so and so.


----------



## Dialer (Jan 16, 2019)

“Widjadidja”.....You didn’t bring your truck widjadidja!


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 16, 2019)

I worked with a young guy from "venezuwayla"who had been her for about 6 years. he had a heavy latin accent except when he cussed, then he sounded just like a redneck.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 16, 2019)

this thread is stil "inter-stin" to me


----------



## Dub (Jan 17, 2019)

"Tow"

Bo, we got tow up last night on that Evan Williams.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2019)

Dub said:


> "Tow"
> 
> Bo, we got tow up last night on that Evan Williams.


Only thang you coulda said thatd brang up worst memrys than that stuff, an my brekfus, woulda been MD20/20! WHOOOOoooo!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Sure you guys don't have MI blood in yall,,,,



Southern folk don't sound like Michiganders at all. There is likely some shared slang.
My wife's family is rooted in WI and the Scandinavian and German influence is heavy across that region. Nothing wrong with viking wimmins.  The further north you go the more the Canadian influence, "eah."  Most southern slang is based in morphed Scotch-Irish or invented locally. Listening to my wife's dialect evolve as she lives longer in the south is pure entertainment. She is now "fixin to" go get her sweet tea and Chik-A-Fila.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Southern folk don't sound like Michiganders at all. There is likely some shared slang.
> My wife's family is rooted in WI and the Scandinavian and German influence is heavy across that region. Nothing wrong with viking wimmins.  The further north you go the more the Canadian influence, "eah."  Most southern slang is based in morphed Scotch-Irish or invented locally. Listening to my wife's dialect evolve as she lives longer in the south is pure entertainment. She is now "fixin to" go get her sweet tea and Chik-A-Fila.


Not talking about sound,,,,I'm talkin words and phrases,,,,no Canadian accent here in N lower MI,,,,maybe in the U.P


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2019)

Dub said:


> "Tow"
> 
> Bo, we got tow up last night on that Evan Williams.


You left out the "shonuf"


----------



## Milkman (Jan 17, 2019)

Y’all got arr poke ?

Meaning....... Do you have a paper bag.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Southern folk don't sound like Michiganders at all. There is likely some shared slang.
> My wife's family is rooted in WI and the Scandinavian and German influence is heavy across that region. Nothing wrong with viking wimmins.  The further north you go the more the Canadian influence, "eah."  Most southern slang is based in morphed Scotch-Irish or invented locally. Listening to my wife's dialect evolve as she lives longer in the south is pure entertainment. She is now "fixin to" go get her sweet tea and Chik-A-Fila.


My wife is from eastern NC, and had the "deep south" accent like you hear in south GA, very similar to what you would call a black accent. Its been interesting over 25 years, watching her unconsciously morph toward the hillbilly accent and start using words like "you'ns."  

My mom's brother moved to Michigan back in the 50s to work for GM, and after about twenty years, he had a pronounced Michigan accent, and used foreign words, like "pop" instead of  co-coler.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> My wife is from eastern NC, and had the "deep south" accent like you hear in south GA, very similar to what you would call a black accent. Its been interesting over 25 years, watching her unconsciously morph toward the hillbilly accent and start using words like "you'ns."
> 
> My mom's brother moved to Michigan back in the 50s to work for GM, and after about twenty years, he had a pronounced Michigan accent, and used foreign words, like "pop" instead of  co-coler.


I use the term,soda,but a lot of people here use Pop,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2019)

As I mentioned before my accent has faded over the years of travel. I still use the words and am a master at massacring tenses of verbs.

My wife teases me about the word squez. As in, I squez that urange to make juice.

Works for me!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I use the term,soda,but a lot of people here use Pop,,,,


I remember when I was a kid, my cousins from MI were visiting, and I couldn't hardly understand anything they said. They kept asking if we had any pop, but the way they pronounced it, it sounded like they were saying "pipe." I couldn't figure out what they wanted with pipe.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I remember when I was a kid, my cousins from MI were visiting, and I couldn't hardly understand anything they said. They kept asking if we had any pop, (which I had never heard of to begin with,) but the way they pronounced it, it sounded like they were saying "pipe." I couldn't figure out what they wanted with pipe.


? ? ? ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> As I mentioned before my accent has faded over the years of travel. I still use the words and am a master at massacring tenses of verbs.
> 
> My wife teases me about the word squez. As in, I squez that urange to make juice.
> 
> Works for me!


At least she hasn't teased you enough about it yet so that you'ns has fit over it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Can you get Towne Club soda there?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Can you get Towne Club soda there?


I have no idea.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have no idea.


Just wondering,,,,personally I like RC,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have no ideer.


FIFY.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FIFY.


----------



## WishboneW (Jan 17, 2019)

Shine, as in taking a liking to something


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 17, 2019)

I ain’t saw the first coountry werd in here jet. You ain’t froma round here R ya?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2019)

How's yo ma-n-em doin?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How's yo ma-n-em doin?


Fine as frowg hair! Ya'll?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 17, 2019)

Scalded dawg.....has that one been tetched?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I use the term,soda,but a lot of people here use Pop,,,,



Dats a co-cola around cheerr 
Goes good wid soda crackers


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Dats a co-cola around cheerr
> Goes good wid soda crackers


Whether it's a coke,Pepsi,or RC,,,,


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 17, 2019)

Yep
Drank a lot of them picking up pee- cans.
No pecans here.


----------



## ChanceHill (Jan 17, 2019)

I'll see y'all on Mondee.  Lord willin and da creek don't rise.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2019)

I waz tryin to get the truck acrossed but the bridge was narr.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Dats a co-cola around cheerr
> Goes good wid soda crackers


Goes even better with sody crackers.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2019)

Don’t need no sody crackers when you got peanuts for your co-coler.

Jerry Clower once said you could break an oil embargo by sending in a shipment of ROC Coler then park a load of moon pies off shore.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 18, 2019)

Our cousins who grew up in Melbourne FL, despite both parents being originally from Alabamy, always teased us for making words like "nut" into two syllables.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 18, 2019)

I saw a car leading a funeral procession.  How many of y'all call that a "hurst"?


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 18, 2019)

_you_ instead of _your_

_'scuse _instead of _excuse._

"Scuse me, where y'all keep you wire nuts?"


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I saw a car leading a funeral procession.  How many of y'all call that a "hurst"?


Yep,,,,good shifters too,,,,


----------



## ChanceHill (Jan 18, 2019)

subject... with explicit and implicit additional information:

"Nic's subject to be in the woods most days."

"She's nice, but she's subject."


----------



## ChanceHill (Jan 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Naw, you just had a million southern hillbillies that moved to MI back in the 50s to work for GM.



This comment made me think of this song.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2019)

flynlow said:


> Jeet or jeetyet. Did ya eat or did ya eat yet. Sorry if already said, I'm late to this partay and aint bout to read 29 pages.


Younz oghta. Sum dern goot stuf in ear.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 18, 2019)

we always said ' bob whar' for that stuff used to build pasture fences


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 18, 2019)

He'd

Just texted that to my son


----------



## David C. (Jan 18, 2019)

Wide Earp said:


> and you from Georgia or learn quick when you know it is "Decab" county
> "Lie-thonia" ga
> and them onions is "Vy-day-yuh"



That's proper Georgian right there.

If my in-laws pronounce Dahlonega wrong one more time, I'm going to slap them up side the head!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2019)

I was born in Vidayer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2019)

David C. said:


> That's proper Georgian right there.
> 
> If my in-laws pronounce Dahlonega wrong one more time, I'm going to slap them up side the head!


How is it properly pronounced? I've always heard duh-LON-a-guh.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I was born in Vidayer.


I've been through there a couple times. And Harlem, with the Laurel and Hardy mural on the brick wall at the red light.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> How is it properly pronounced? I've always heard duh-LON-a-guh.


And how do you pronounce Ocmulgee?


----------



## David C. (Jan 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> How is it properly pronounced? I've always heard duh-LON-a-guh.



That's correct. They always call it duh-lon-A-guh! Gets under my skin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> And how do you pronounce Ocmulgee?




Oak-mu-gee


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2019)

And it`s the `Hoopee River and the `Geechee River.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> How is it properly pronounced? I've always heard duh-LON-a-guh.



my Pappy was born there, and my granny and him got married there.

It was and always has been duh-LON-a guh...   the O is pronounced like 'ah'


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> my Pappy was born there, and my granny and him got married there.
> 
> It was and always has been duh-LON-a guh...   the O is pronounced like 'ah'



Yep, same way I've heard it. My sister and her husband have a place down between there and Dawsonville.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 18, 2019)

My Pappy was raised right near the Etowah River... etta-WAH


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2019)

Didn’t know the ocmulgee had a l in it for years. I’ve always said slew for a slough off a river. And always have said How-stun for Houston County


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 18, 2019)

Ok, since y'all brought up pronunciations, 
Steinhatchee - Steenhachee not Stinehatchee
Jena - Jeena not Jina

Sum a y'all know right where I'm talkin about.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2019)

Ickyfeenee Creek.

Wewa.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> My Pappy was raised right near the Etowah River... etta-WAH


Got this one right,,,,


----------



## Timberman (Jan 18, 2019)

drive a stob

See a man bout a dog

I’m late to the party so they may have been mentioned before but both mean I’m going off to take care of personal business.

Nice thread


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 18, 2019)

Scarcer than hen's teeth.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2019)

Don’t plant y’alls taters on a full moon. They got eyes and will disappear on u cause they can see by the light of the moon. Plant with the dark of the moon for taters,beets and turnips.


----------



## Timberman (Jan 18, 2019)

Catbird seat


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 18, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Don’t plant y’alls taters on a full moon. They got eyes and will disappear on u cause they can see by the light of the moon. Plant with the dark of the moon for taters,beets and turnips.



or as Lewis Grizzard sed...

Don't bend over in the garden Granny. You know them taters got eyes.


----------



## Timberman (Jan 18, 2019)

Odder than 3


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 18, 2019)

Hotter than a 3 dollar pistol.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What do you call a widow maker?


A dead limb hangin overhead


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 18, 2019)

I'da

Had I'da known....


----------



## baddave (Jan 19, 2019)

wutenhunten---i fell out of a tree yesterday and i wutenhunten. i was cleaning my gutters


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Hotter than a 3 dollar pistol.


There's another one too,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> There's another one too,,,,


Yup.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Yup.


3 dolla japenese radio,,,,


----------



## Chattco1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Piddlin as in "Get back to work and quit piddlin"!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2019)

mayder as in "Man, that wuz sum good mayder sammich."


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 19, 2019)

38 hot


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2019)

In some of this your just being plum ugly.

Ugly as in misbehaving.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 19, 2019)

lollygagger. My wife is a lolly gagger. She's been caught lolly gaggin.

Nary. 
Kill any skwerlls? Nary a one.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 19, 2019)

they aint no sense in this


----------



## DEERSLAYERJOHN (Jan 19, 2019)

Blue haint  he was running faster than a blue haint.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 19, 2019)

this here aint gittin it.


----------



## ugajay (Jan 20, 2019)

Redbow said:


> Shucked and shelled corn many times we had an old corn sheller, that thing worked great but it was old even back in the fifties..We had Cat's for the rats on the farm, they kept them in check..Sometimes Grandpa would organize a Rabbit hunt with some of the men in our neighborhood during hunting season, everyone used a stick instead of a gun to try and kill the Rabbit.. The men surrounded a thicket along a ditch bank or a brier bed and sent a Dog in to jump the Cottontail..When it ran out the man closest to it tried to injure or kill it with his stick..Never saw anyone else do that except Grandpa and his friends..Oh yes we gun hunted them also, old Joe our farm Dog was a great hunter.. The men didn't kill a Rabbit very often with the sticks, they did it just for fun and after the hunt was over I have seen them build a fire and sit around it and talk by the edge of the woods..
> 
> Ever heard the saying "high as a Georgia Pine" ?   My Grandma used it often when someone came to our house under the influence. Grandma didn't tolerate drunks very often and once the man left she would say Herman, that man was high as a Georgia Pine..
> 
> ...


Redbow, I've been trying to find some Georgia rattlesnake seeds for a long time. Can barely find it mentioned on the internet. My great papa always planted them and they were huge.


----------



## ugajay (Jan 20, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> The trick was to use another corncob to shell it off instead of your thumb.


I always started the kernels with my thumb, then twisted them off, like you're ringing out a wash cloth


----------



## ugajay (Jan 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Our marble game at school was for keepers.
> If you wanted to be serious in that game you needed a “steely.”


I got my Papa's steely when he passed away. Keep it in the gun safe. That and his top


----------



## ugajay (Jan 20, 2019)

My freshman year of college, had a professor ask me if I planned on majoring in history. I replied, "not patickly." He said, "what in the world is a patickly?" I had to explain I meant not particularly. 

Papa used to tell us youngins to play perty. Meaning y'all be nice

If you asked him how he was doing he would reply, "I'll pass is if I go by in a hurry."


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 23, 2019)

This list of southern words is as long "_as all get-out_"


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 24, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> And how do you pronounce Ocmulgee?


Oakmuddy. 
Anyone that seen it knows.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 24, 2019)

Had  a Japanese economics professor at UGA. Said he wanted to learn some Southern words. I gave him hawg. Then had to explain what it was, i.e. a big pig. He said "Oh, hog." We told him nope, not here, it's hawg.
Funny side line. He had just come to UGA from MI. Said when they got to town they stayed at the Bulldog Inn (this was 1975). Next morning they're riding around and see Bulldog this, Bulldog that. He asked "Why everything called Booldog?" Can you even imagine being so naive?


----------



## ninjaneer (Jan 24, 2019)

ourn ours
hisn  his
hern hers
fit     fought
seed  saw
yawntoo do you want too
wooten wasn't
duttun  doesn't


----------



## WishboneW (Jan 24, 2019)

Do tell?


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 24, 2019)

nekkid


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 27, 2019)

up under


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 27, 2019)

Mundy (Monday)


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 27, 2019)

Ay-kern


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 27, 2019)

jeet yet?? (did you eat yet?)


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 27, 2019)

I got

Instead of I have


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 27, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a southern accent, but have to do my best to hide it in my job. It stinks that so many employers act like saying y'all is uneducated. I am after all uneducated, so I have to do my best to deflect.



Hang on.  They actually told you at your job that you are not allowed to speak with a Southern accent?  REally?  Because I'm pretty sure they can't do that?  What kind of work do you do and where are you located?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 27, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hang on.  They actually told you at your job that you are not allowed to speak with a Southern accent?  REally?  Because I'm pretty sure they can't do that?  What kind of work do you do and where are you located?


Operations Management. They didn't tell me, I just know better when being interviewed by a foreign CEO and Master Degreed COO, that my southern draw is often taken as stupid. Sure I could walk out, but I like making six times what a D+ 13 year highschool maroon is suppose to make, so I sell out my southern draw for my family.

Lots of folks would stay broke before selling out, I am not one of those people


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 27, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> Operations Management. They didn't tell me, I just know better when being interviewed by a foreign CEO and Master Degreed COO, that my southern draw is often taken as stupid. Sure I could walk out, but I like making six times what a D+ 13 year highschool maroon is suppose to make, so I sell out my southern draw for my family.
> 
> Lots of folks would stay broke before selling out, I am not one of those people




I wasn't calling you a sellout.  I just wondered if it had actually gotten to tell point that employers were prohibiting Southern speech.   Sadly it wouldn't have shocked me if they tried it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 27, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wasn't calling you a sellout.  I just wondered if it had actually gotten to tell point that employers were prohibiting Southern speech.   Sadly it wouldn't have shocked me if they tried it.


I called myself one. I did too, but it's only at work. I fixen too and y'all plenty once at home. Not many southerner in the office and I am the only max highschool educated one there.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Most times in the south if it were a serious question they could be answered in three short words and it would be understood. Next subject. I said ain't enough times against everyone's will Webster finally put it in the dictionary.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 28, 2019)

Daggumit


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 28, 2019)

Sop- as in syrup. I don't care if it goes to a nickel a sop I don't like it 
no-how!


----------



## Dub (Jan 28, 2019)

That dude is wound up tighter than a $2 watch...


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 29, 2019)

Naw, tighter than Dick's hat band.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 29, 2019)

That water is hip deep to a tall Indian.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2019)

Lost as Moody`s goose.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Lost as Moody`s goose.



Heard this one for 're first time fairly recently.  And I thought I knew a lot of them.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Land sakes live


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 30, 2019)

twernt

It twerent no good at all.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Lost as Moody`s goose.


Lots of good goose ones,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 30, 2019)

Aint got no more sense than when a hog knows when Sunday comes


----------



## ryork (Jan 30, 2019)

Heard a Robert Earl Keene song riding around this afternoon, and reminded me of one I had forgot about..... "foot feed" instead of gas pedal!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 3, 2019)

“Messed” up as Hogan’s goat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 3, 2019)

Milkman said:


> “Messed” up as Hogan’s goat.



One of my mom’s favorites.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 3, 2019)

Up underneath


----------



## TJay (Feb 4, 2019)

Ahmona.  Ahmona get me one of those rifles when I get my tax return.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 13, 2019)

Bumped to say it's the "Beat'nist" thread I ever saw.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 13, 2019)

True southerners say "lay" and never "lie". "Lay it down". "I'm laying down" etc


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> Operations Management. They didn't tell me, I just know better when being interviewed by a foreign CEO and Master Degreed COO, that my southern draw is often taken as stupid. Sure I could walk out, but I like making six times what a D+ 13 year highschool maroon is suppose to make, so I sell out my southern draw for my family.
> 
> Lots of folks would stay broke before selling out, I am not one of those people


I am definitely one of those people. To Hades with pretending to be something you're not. Dignity is worth more than money. I wouldn't even work for anybody who thought a southern accent is synonymous with stupidity. Have they ever talked to someone from Boston or the Bronx?


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 13, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I am definitely one of those people. To Hades with pretending to be something you're not. Dignity is worth more than money. I wouldn't even work for anybody who thought a southern accent is synonymous with stupidity. Have they ever talked to someone from Boston or the Bronx?


I probably would to if I had long southern roots, but I am the one of the first in my lineage to be born here and make the south home. That makes it something I can do because it's ńot disrespecting my family tree and I don't really care about stuff like that.

I take no offense when someone rags me about my sourkraut roots either.
I am however a big fan of money and lifestyle.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 14, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> I probably would to if I had long southern roots, but I am the one of the first in my lineage to be born here and make the south home. That makes it something I can do because it's ńot disrespecting my family tree and I don't really care about stuff like that.
> 
> I take no offense when someone rags me about my sourkraut roots either.
> I am however a big fan of money and lifestyle.


Since the 1600s here. That's pretty deep roots.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 14, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Since the 1600s here. That's pretty deep roots.


That's a long time for sure. My southern heritage started in 1982 when I bought my first confederate belt buckle paired with a Bocephis Tshirt. It doesn't go back far but I am proud of it. Not enough to pass on the job though.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 16, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> Bumped to say it's the "Beat'nist" thread I ever saw.



Yep, I ain't ever seen to beat.  I ain't never seen to beat either.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 16, 2019)

My ancestors came out of Virginny in the late 1600’s and settle the upstate frontier and followed it right up to Murphy and ended up settling the Hangin Dog and Beaverdam area.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 19, 2019)

My grandma always spelled words like car C-A-R ruh. My granddaddy liked to say pizen instead of poison


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2019)

TurkeyH90 said:


> My grandma always spelled words like car C-A-R ruh. My granddaddy liked to say pizen instead of poison




Mine called it paw-zen


----------



## Wide Earp (Feb 20, 2019)

wropped as in I wropped the rope round my laig (leg) and I'll have some aigs over easy
stropped as in nah we good I stropped it down gooden tight


----------

